# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le magazine >  En anglais?

## Crealkiller

Voilà, j'ai 25 ans, et je ne parle pas anglais, mais pas du tout! Je parle déjà difficilement correctement le français...

Et quand je dis pas du tout, c'est vraiment que je bit pas un mot! Bon  à l'écris quand c'est assez simple ça passe mais bon...

Bref, suite au test de plant VS zombie,PAF, j'ai craqué j'ai acheté... 
Et la GOSSBAF c'est en anglais!!

Bon j'avoue pour ce jeux c'est vraiment pas gênant, limite OSEF.

Tout ça pour dire que, des fois vous le précisez, des fois non. J'aimerai bien savoir dans vos test si le jeux n'est disponible qu'en Anglais, car je serai bien tenté par exemple par un "the path" ou "downfall" mais ceux là par exemple j'ai fort l'impression qu'ils ne seront que en anglais et que ces jeux là par contre si on comprend pas l'histoire bin... On s'emmerde et on perd la moitié du jeux.

PS: j'avoue je post ça à chaud j'ai pas vérifié pour le coup si vous aviez précisé ou pas, peu importe, c'est pas que pour eux, c'est pour tout les futurs tests, merci de préciser pour les angloscribophobe comme moi ^^

----------


## znokiss

The Path est en français, si je ne m'abuse. Et bon, l'histoire profonde de Plant VS Zombies, mouais, quoi.

Mais sinon, j'avoue, ça peut être pertinent, pour des jeux d'aventure ou des RPGs, notamment.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Me semble que c'est en général précisé dans le test.

De toute façon, c'est pas très compliqué: grosse production (EA et consorts)= multilingues, indés=Anglais.
Y'a quelques exceptions, mais grosso modo c'est ça.

----------


## znokiss

> De toute façon, c'est pas très compliqué: grosse production (EA et consorts)= multilingues, indés=Anglais.
> Y'a quelques exceptions, mais grosso modo c'est ça.


Vite fait, quand même. Suffit de regarder The Path, World Of Goo, Braid, Zeno Clash, et j'en passe sans doute.. Tous dispo en français. Donc les quelques exceptions, c'est plutôt en anglais.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Prendre 5-6 jeux indépendant sur des centaines, ça permet pas de réfuter ma bonne Parole.
 Na!

----------


## mescalin

Nan mais si c'est pas dispo en français, c'est vrai que ce serait pas mal de le préciser dans les infos avec la config recommandée toussa.

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

Ouais je pense aussi que ce serait une bonne chose de le préciser.
Et si c'est en anglais, dire aussi a peu près comment c'est. Si il y a quand même des sous titres, la quantité de texte, si le langage est facilement compréhensible ou plutôt soutenu...

----------


## Erokh

Sauf que les versions de test reçues ne sont pas forcément localisées. IL se peut donc très bien que le testeur ait tre les mains une version anglaise, mais qui sera multilingue en rayon

----------


## Threanor

Et sinon vous ne voudriez pas apprendre l'anglais bande de feignasses ? Vous savez qu'on est en 2009 hein pas 1960, c'est pas en ne parlant que français que vous allez devenir citoyens du monde et trouver du travail.
Profitez du fait que les jeux vidéos soient justement un excellent moyen d'apprendre l'anglais.

----------


## mescalin

Roh le gros flemmard qui se justifie en fesant culpabiliser les lecteurs !  ::o:

----------


## Threanor

En plus il me semble l'avoir indiqué le cas échéant dans mes derniers tests.
Mais bon je veux bien faire culpabiliser les lecteurs par contre.

----------


## mescalin

Non, mais c'était un compliment  :B):

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Et sinon vous ne voudriez pas apprendre l'anglais bande de feignasses ? Vous savez qu'on est en 2009 hein pas 1960, c'est pas en ne parlant que français que vous allez devenir citoyens du monde et trouver du travail.
> Profitez du fait que les jeux vidéos soient justement un excellent moyen d'apprendre l'anglais.


Uh uh, parler de devenir des citoyens du monde le lendemain des élections européennes et ses 60% d'abstention.
Mais il a raison sinon l'animal, les JV, c'est une bonne méthode pour se mettre à l'anglais. Perso, ce sont les Ultima et le premier Ultima Underworld qui m'ont poussés à jouer avec un dico sur les genoux.  :B):

----------


## Guest62019

Grace à CIV 1, je déclarais la guerre en anglais à mon instit' !

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Et sinon vous ne voudriez pas apprendre l'anglais bande de feignasses ? Vous savez qu'on est en 2009 hein pas 1960, c'est pas en ne parlant que français que vous allez devenir citoyens du monde et trouver du travail.
> Profitez du fait que les jeux vidéos soient justement un excellent moyen d'apprendre l'anglais.


Bof.

Je sais dire "Bonjour, ""Au Revoir" "Merci" et "Ou sont les toilettes ?".

Ca suffit pour survivre à l'étranger.

----------


## L'invité

> Bof.
> 
> Je sais dire "Bonjour, ""Au Revoir" "Merci" et "Ou sont les toilettes ?".
> 
> Ca suffit pour survivre à l'étranger.


Non il manque quelque chose.  :tired: 
D'ailleurs en parlant de ça je m'en retourne réviser mon anglais sur Leisure Suite Larry.  ::rolleyes:: 

Mais effectivement rajouter une petite ligne langage c'est pas une mauvaise idée sinon.

----------


## gripoil

Je crois qu'en général ce genre d'info est précisé dans les tests.

Genre si une VF est naze, c'est indiqué. (quoi que a force je crois que ça vaut plus le coup d'indiquer quand une VF est bien)

Euh bref, j'me souviens l'avoir vu dans les tests quand un jeu n'est qu'en anglais.

Sinon pareil que les autres apprendre l'anglais avec les jv c'est génial.

----------


## ElGothiko

Ben moi en tout cas c'est grâce aux jeux videos que j'ai appris l'anglais. Quand on a 8 ans et qu'on adore jouer au jeux d'aventures textuels (style Zork) et qu'ils sont tous en anglais, et ben on a pas le choix, un bon dico et hop. Donc vivent les jeux videos !!!

----------


## Crealkiller

C'est bien pour ça que j'ai précisé mon age, j'ai finis mes étude depuis longtemps, et tout le monde n'est pas doué avec les langues, moi j'y peux rien, c'est les maths mon truc ^^ 

Donc c'est pas maintenant que je vais apprendre l'anglais, et dans les jeux meme si les voix sont mal doublé , au moins je comprend l'histoire du jeux.

Biensur je pourrai jouer avec un dico sur les genoux, mais je comprendrais a moitié le jeux et ses subtilités, pire, et dans les jeux ou le phrases, oral ou ecrite defile tte seul?? Je suis pas dico 2000 moi, me faut du temps pour traduire ^^

Sinon threanor, le prend pas pour toi, j'ai dit que j'avais pas relu les tests, et j'ai pris celà de tête, ça aurait pu en être d'autre, tout ce que je veux dire c'est qu'il serait bon, de préciser quand un jeux est exclusivement en anglais, c'est tout, copaing  ::cry::

----------


## El Gringo

> Sinon threanor, le prend pas pour toi, j'ai dit que j'avais pas relu les tests, et j'ai pris celà de tête, ça aurait pu en être d'autre, tout ce que je veux dire c'est qu'il serait bon, de préciser quand un jeux est exclusivement en anglais, c'est tout, copaing


On précise en général quand on le sait et que c'est important. Quand on le sait car comme évoqué plus haut, on n'a pas toujours la version commercialisée et on peut pas tout deviner. Et quand c'est important parce que dans la grosse majorité des jeux, l'histoire est très accessoire. Dans les point & click par exemple on pense généralement à signaler la langue ou la présence de sous-titres. Voilà on est donc parfaitement irréprochables, veuillez culpabiliser s'il vous plait.

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

C'est a cause de Boulon avec son test de Downfall. Il a rien précisé du tout, il a oublié l'encadré "notre avis" et il a même osé critiquer tes retouches d'images. 
C'est un scandale !

----------


## O.Boulon

J'ai pas précisé, parce que vous devriez vous faire violence, tas de moules !
C'est du coaching personnalisé.
Purée... Surtout que 60% des VF sont aussi exactes que Tata Yvonne vous résumant le Traité de la réforme de L'entendement.

----------


## Anonyme2016

J'ai appris l'anglais a 12 ans en passant mes nuits sur Diablo  :B):

----------


## Euklif

> Uh uh, parler de devenir des citoyens du monde le lendemain des élections européennes et ses 60% d'abstention.


J'avais un repas plus intéressant...
Ca marche comme excuse?

----------


## Crealkiller

Je viens de prendre the path, et bin j'ai anglais ou neerlandais xD (si je retrouve celui qui dit qu'il etait aussi en fr, je le...)

Bon malgré ça c'est une tuerie ce jeux, acheter le!! Aidez les indés!

----------


## DakuTenshi

> J'ai appris l'anglais a 12 ans en passant mes nuits sur Diablo


Le résultat doit être magnifique avec la génération aléatoire des noms.

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

> Tata Yvonne vous résumant le Traité de la réforme de L'entendement.


 ::o:  Tu m'espionnes maintenant !

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> J Surtout que 60% des VF sont aussi exactes que Tata Yvonne vous résumant le Traité de la réforme de L'entendement.


Moui faut pas exagérer. Si pour certains jeux on peut effectivement perdre le sens originel (notamment pour l'humour, les jeux de mots, les références etc...) la majorité du temps la traduction est correcte et permet de suivre l'histoire.
ALors, on trouve parfois certains contre-sens (notamment dans PLanescape Torment, j'avais lu quelques exemples), c'est vrai que c'est chiant, mais ça n'empêche pas de profiter du jeu de manière agréable.

Puis perfide Albion, tout ça quoi, couillons qui roulent à gauche, gelée immonde  etc...  :tired:

----------


## kaldanm

Je me rapelle avoir ramené une Neo Geo en classe d'espagnol en Seconde, on l'avais branché sur la télé de l'ecole...

Apres avoir passé la console en language SPA, avec le prof on s'amusait à traduire les insultes que les protagonistes de Art of Fighting II se lancaient à la fin des fight  ::): 

Best Lesson Ever !

----------


## TheToune

> Et sinon vous ne voudriez pas apprendre l'anglais bande de feignasses ? Vous savez qu'on est en 2009 hein pas 1960, c'est pas en ne parlant que français que vous allez devenir citoyens du monde et trouver du travail.
> Profitez du fait que les jeux vidéos soient justement un excellent moyen d'apprendre l'anglais.


Je peut te canoniser, dit, je peut ?  ::o: 

Sérieux quand on fait des soirées Film avec mes potes ou que je vais au ciné ça devient une horreur d'être obligé de regarder en VF. 
Je peut même pas tenter le compromis Vost avec certains, parce qu'il refusent de devoir lire quand ils regarde un film ces feignasses. ( Ce que je faisait pourtant avec ma mére qui ne pipe pas un mot d'anglais quand j'avais une dizaine d'année pour regarder les Laurel et Hardi  :nostalgie: )

Serieux j'ai 27 ans et ça me fait super chier de ne pas comprendre parfaitement l'anglais, même si je commence à bien me débrouiller. J'ai toujours l'impression de passer à côté de plein de chose et d'avoir un énorme handicap culturrel.
Du coup je comprend pas du tout les gens qui n'essayent même pas de si mettre un minimum. Un peu comme un sourd ou un aveugle qui refuserait qu'on lui redonne ses sens parce que ca lui demanderait un minimum d'effort.

Je comprend que des gens ne comprennent pas l'anglais, que ca soit difficile, et c'est ni grave ni débile. Ce que je comprend pas c'est les gens qui n'essayent même pas  ::huh:: 

Enfin bon j'espére ne pas déborder du sujet là ...  :tired:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

PArce que beaucoup n'ont peut être pas besoin de parler ou comprendre l' anglais pour vivre ?

----------


## kaldanm

> PArce que beaucoup n'ont peut être pas besoin de parler ou comprendre l' anglais pour vivre ?


Ben aujourd'hui t'en vois deja partout de l'anglais. En informatique la plupart des termes sont ou viennent de l'anglais, pareil pour beaucoups de documentation technique en general.

Ensuite effectivement pour les films et series, les voir en VO (au dela du fait que tu te tappe pas la traduction qui peux etre foireuse) ton oreille s'habitue aux tournures de phrases et a certains mots qui reviennent souvent. 

C'est comme avec le Japonais : a un moment je regardais enormement de manga sous titrés, au bout d'un moment tu fait tout seul le rapprochement entre certaines phrases et certains mots. Bon, ensuite aprendre la langue c'est plus dur (quoique en fait non, il parait, mais c'est moins utile au quotidien que l'anglais).

Effectivement l'angais scolaire c'est nul et je comprends que l'on accroche pas. Mais justement avec les jeux videos et/ou les medias en VO c'est plus simple. 
"You looted a Gold Axe" tu viens de ramasser une hache en or. Tu commence comme ça et la suite suis...

----------


## Mr Ianou

Il faut parler anglais c'est important.

Regarder dans Stargate ou dans n'importe quel monde parallèle ben il parle tous anglais.

Sinon c'est vrai que le jeu vidéo est un bon moyen de s'y mettre.

Gentlemen start your engine (Daytonna U.S.A sur borne d'arcade je m'en souvient comme si c'était hier vu que je bossais un peu dans une salle de jeu et que je me la tapais environ 100 fois par jour)

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

> Regarder dans Stargate ou dans n'importe quel monde parallèle ben il parle tous anglais.


Si c'est pour ne plus savoir écrire français après, non merci ! :coupbas:

Nan, mais si vous êtes bilingues on est content pour vous, mais nous on aime pouvoir apprécier nos loisirs dans notre langue natale.
On ne juge pas de ce qui est mieux, on veut juste l'info.

----------


## TheToune

> PArce que beaucoup n'ont peut être pas besoin de parler ou comprendre l' anglais pour vivre ?


Évidemment que c'est pas vital ...

Mais pour les JVs, les films, les séries, les animés, les infos, la culture mondiale, les voyages, une potentiel carriére, et plein d'autres choses, maitriser l'anglais est un plus indéniable voir indispensable.
Pourquoi ne pas au moins faire l'effort de ne pas se fermer en rejetant tout ce qui n'est pas traduit ?

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

> Pourquoi ne pas au moins faire l'effort de ne pas se fermer en rejetant tout ce qui n'est pas traduit ?


Je ne sais pas comment tu en es arrivé à cette conclusion.
Pour ma part, je préfère le français, si un jeu n'est dispo qu'en anglais je veux savoir quel niveau il faut avoir pour comprendre.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Évidemment que c'est pas vital ...
> 
> Mais pour les JVs, les films, les séries, les animés, les infos, la culture mondiale, les voyages, une potentiel carriére, et plein d'autres choses, maitriser l'anglais est un plus indéniable voir indispensable.
> Pourquoi ne pas au moins faire l'effort de ne pas se fermer en rejetant tout ce qui n'est pas traduit ?


Je te dirais que ce n'est pas forcément une question de "rejet".
Plutôt que pour ma part, je m'en fous royalement.
Je comprends l'anglais technique pour mon taffe, je suis capable de me dépatouiller dans un pays anglophone pour les trucs nescéssaires, ça me suffit. S'il faut, je peux me taper un JV en Anglais (sous-titré quand même, à l'oreille j'ai du mal) si y'a pas d'autre possibilités. Bref ça me suffit.
Je n'ai pas envie de bosser à l'étranger, les films en VF (au pire certains en VOST ça passe) me suffisent, et si je croise un Anglais en France, il n'a qu'a parler français  ::ninja::

----------


## mescalin

> (...) et si je croise un Anglais en France, il n'a qu'a parler français

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ca c'est un type classe  :Cigare:

----------


## Kadehar

Sacrilège ! 
Il manque le béret !  :tired:

----------


## Threanor

> Sinon threanor, le prend pas pour toi, j'ai dit que j'avais pas relu les tests, et j'ai pris celà de tête, ça aurait pu en être d'autre, tout ce que je veux dire c'est qu'il serait bon, de préciser quand un jeux est exclusivement en anglais, c'est tout, copaing


Pas de problème, je ne l'ai pas pris pour moi.




> Sérieux quand on fait des soirées Film avec mes potes ou que je vais au ciné ça devient une horreur d'être obligé de regarder en VF. 
> Je peut même pas tenter le compromis Vost avec certains, parce qu'il refusent de devoir lire quand ils regarde un film ces feignasses.


Change d'amis. Ou alors explique leur que s'ils savent lire, la lecture est un processus automatique et ultra-rapide qui ne pertube pas la vision d'un film. Non mais sérieux autant je comprends que ce soit un problème pour les jeunes enfants et les vieux autant l'argument de "l'effort" supplémentaire, v'là la fausse excuse de merde.




> PArce que beaucoup n'ont peut être pas besoin de parler ou comprendre l' anglais pour vivre ?


Ouais t'as raison, ne cherchons surtout pas à nous ouvrir vers d'autres cultures, d'autres pays ça pourrait être dangereux pour notre nombrilisme franchouillard. Comme c'est triste...

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Ouais t'as raison, ne cherchons surtout pas à nous ouvrir vers d'autres cultures, d'autres pays ça pourrait être dangereux pour notre nombrilisme franchouillard. Comme c'est triste...


Avec un tel argument, je suppose que tu maîtrises un bon paquet de langues...

----------


## Anonyme871

Clair, je vois pas le rapport. (Même si regarder des films ou séries en Vf cay le mal).
Moi même mes mp3 je les écoute en vost.

----------


## Threanor

> Avec un tel argument, je suppose que tu maîtrises un bon paquet de langues...


Rien à voir. J'ai juste pas mal voyagé. Et c'est aussi valable si tu ne voyage pas mais que tu utilises beaucoup le net.
Tu parles l'anglais et/ou l'espagnol, tu peux discuter avec des gens d'un peu partout. Je ne parle évidemment pas de philosophie, ça ne vaudra jamais la maitrise de la langue locale mais c'est toujours mieux que de ne pas communiquer du tout ou de se limiter à "Bonjour, merci, en revoir" comme j'ai pu le lire.



> Clair, je vois pas le rapport. (Même si regarder des films ou séries en Vf cay le mal).


Je rebondissais sur l'argument du "je ne parle pas anglais parce que j'en ai pas besoin pour vivre EN FRANCE" mais bon effectivement le rapport est difficile à faire.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Pelomar

> Change d'amis. Ou alors explique leur que s'ils savent lire, la lecture est un processus automatique et ultra-rapide qui ne pertube pas la vision d'un film. Non mais sérieux autant je comprends que ce soit un problème pour les jeunes enfants et les vieux autant l'argument de "l'effort" supplémentaire, v'là la fausse excuse de merde.


Euh, non.
Perso même depuis que je reviens d'australie, je préfère encore regarder un film en VF plutot qu'en VOST tellement je trouve les sous-titres exaspérant et fatiguant. Pour moi c'est VO (de préférence) ou VF (au pire), mais les sous-titres, nan.

Bon après c'est complètement HS, on clot donc le débat ici et j'ai donc raison  :Cigare:

----------


## Marty

> Rien à voir. J'ai juste pas mal voyagé. Et c'est aussi valable si tu ne voyage pas mais que tu utilises beaucoup le net.
> Tu parles l'anglais et/ou l'espagnol, tu peux discuter avec des gens d'un peu partout. Je ne parle évidemment pas de philosophie, ça ne vaudra jamais la maitrise de la langue locale mais c'est toujours mieux que de ne pas communiquer du tout ou de se limiter à "Bonjour, merci, en revoir" comme j'ai pu le lire.


Je pense que parler anglais/espagnol n'est pas la seule condition pour s'ouvrir au monde. C'est même plutôt réducteur. Ca facilite l'échange mais peut-être trop d'ailleurs.

Sinon, je suis aussi pour un avertissement sur des jeux en anglais seulement dans le mag.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Ouais t'as raison, ne cherchons surtout pas à nous ouvrir vers d'autres cultures, d'autres pays ça pourrait être dangereux pour notre nombrilisme franchouillard. Comme c'est triste...


Rien à voir avec le fait de s'ouvrir ou non à d'autres cultures (même si le language est évidemment un aspect intéressant de celles-ci, ce n'est pas le seul, loin de là).

Mais j'aime bien le raccourci: _tu veux pas apprendre la langue ? T'es un imbécile inculte._ 

Ouvres tes chakras un peu.

----------


## Clad

Non mais si, c'est pas l'anglais en tant que tel qui est important (on peut tout à fait n'avoir aucune affinité avec la culture britanique ou americaine... Moi perso c'est à peu près la totalité de la culture et de l'art Italien que je supporte pas alors je peux comprendre), c'est surtout que c'est la langue universelle de facto.

Avec l'anglais, tu t'ouvres à quasiment toutes les (ou en tout cas un nombre grandissant des) civilisations du monde, et tu permets à celles ci de t'ouvrir à toi.

Ma femme a vécu et étudié en Finlande sans parler un mot de Finnois, elle a même eu un petit ami local. Est ce que c'est pas merveilleux de pouvoir vaincre la malédiction de la tour de babel ? De pouvoir vivre partout dans le monde ? Surtout qu'avec à peu près 200 pays dans le monde, ça te donne une très faible probabilité de naitre dans le pays qui te plait et correspond le plus.

Grace à l'anglais, j'ai des copains Allemands. Alors qu'il y a une ou deux générations, j'aurais été incapable de communiquer avec eux, donc de les comprendre, donc de les aimer. On a tous des grand parents qui parlent avec mépris des chleuhs, des boches. Et ça date d'avant la WW2.

Grace à la Lingua Franca, les peuples se haïssent moins, se connaissent mieux et s'aiment plus. Je vois ça comme un devoir humaniste de savoir parler anglais.

Historiquement, la France a beaucoup guerroyé, et nos ancêtres ont tué, et se sont fait tuer par, les ancêtres d'une bonne quantité de peuples actuels. Aujourd'hui, on fait l'amour avec leurs descendants. Et ça ne serait pas possible sans l'anglais. Merde, c'est beau non ?

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Aujourd'hui, je fais l'amour avec leurs descendants. Et ça ne serait pas possible sans l'anglais.


Peut être, mais ça t'a coûté ton chat et ta collection impressionnante de jeux et de matos. Et pour une seule de ces descendants.  :tired:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Grace à la Lingua Franca, les peuples se haïssent moins, se connaissent mieux et s'aiment plus. Je vois ça comme un devoir humaniste de savoir parler anglais.


Oui. On voit ce que ça donne niveau humanisme aujourd'hui cette passerelle vers la culture  ::rolleyes:: .

Sinon je suis globalement d'accord avec toi pour le reste.

----------


## Clad

Accessoirement, on a quand même doublement de la chance  que ça tombe sur une langue qui :

- Dans l'absolu est assez simple à comprendre et apprendre

- A beaucoup de point commun avec le français, ce qui fait que c'est encore plus simple pour nous.

Aucune excuse.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Aucune excuse.


Tu serais pas un prof d'anglais déguisé toi ?  :tired:

----------


## Crealkiller

> Accessoirement, on a quand même doublement de la chance  que ça tombe sur une langue qui :
> 
> - Dans l'absolu est assez simple à comprendre et apprendre
> 
> - A beaucoup de point commun avec le français, ce qui fait que c'est encore plus simple pour nous.
> 
> Aucune excuse.


Ta raison... Donc on se dois tous de parler parfaitement anglais, c'est sur, en faite c'est moi qui ne suis qu'une sous merde...

Moi je comprend pas, il faut quoi pour que certain comprennent, que malgré plus de 10 ans de cours d'anglais, j'ai un niveau qui depasse pas la 5 eme, tout simplement parce que ça ne rentre pas! ça veux pas, j'ai bosser pour mais CA VEUX PAS

Pour toi ça parait peu être simple et naturel, pour d'autre non, on à pas tous les même faculté d'apprentissage sur les langues étrangère! 
Comprend que à coté de ça je suis quasiment certain de foutre la paté a la moitié du forum sur des sujet de math, physique et logique!! ça me parait tellement simple ce qui touche au chiffre que je pourris pas être prof de math, ça me semble tellement evident que j'aurais pas la patience d'essayer de faire apprendre des truc à des mecs qui pigent que dalle  :;): 

Par contre moi au moin je reconnais que certain n'y arrive pas du tout, et que ce qui me semble logique ne l'est pas pour tout le monde! Et je les traite pas de naze pour autant. 

Donc merci de respecter ceux qui ne parle pas anglais, oui aujourd'hui c'est indispensable de parler anglais, tu crois que je le sais pas? On le sais, mais on a pas un bon niveau, c'est tout.

Donc, oui je crois que si un jeux est totalement en anglais on a le droit de pas avoir la surprise après l'achat, et oui je comprend que les testeurs ne savent pas forcément sur le moment la langue du jeu, tout ce que je veux c'est au début du test de la config recquise un petit "anglais uniquement" ou "français" ou encore "vost" ou encore un "on le sais pas" et la au moins c'est clair, c'est à nos risque et péril ^^

----------


## Clad

> j'ai bosser pour mais CA VEUX PAS


Yup, et le français non plus.

Accessoirement, si tu as "pas un bon niveau", ça veut dire que tu as des rudiments. A partir de là, c'est, par exemple, en jouant à des jeux en anglais que tu vas améliorer ton niveau.

Le jour où j'ai fini Silk Worm sur Amiga, je voulais comprendre ce que j'avais accompli, j'ai bataillé, et j'ai fini par piger. Je me souviens encore du début du texte de l'écran de fin, ça commençait par "After the war". Alors, "war" je sais c'est "guerre", mais "After" qu'est ce que ça peut bien vouloir dire ? J'ai cherché avec un dictionnaire automatique (ces trucs qui ressemblent à des calculette de primaire et qui coûtent rien), "Ah ouais, after c'est après", et je l'ai bien mieux retenu que si une prof d'anglais me l'avait appris.

Les jeux vidéo ont ceci de génial qu'ils :

- Permettent de faire passer de l'émotion, ou au moins des sensations. Ce qui facilite énormement la mémorisation. (un exemple tout con, tu vas batailler pour te souvenir de ce que tu as mangé à midi la semaine dernière, mais tu te souviens exactement de tous les détails de ton depucelage, l'heure, la chambre, la tête de la fille, la marque du preservatif... Des années après)

- Vont à ton rythme, contrairement à un film. Tu as le temps de chercher à comprendre, ça avance pas tant que tu as pas appuyé sur le bouton pour faire defiler le texte.

----------


## Anonyme871

> Yup, et le français non plus.


 :tired:  T'es un peu lourd là. 

Creal si ça peut te rassurer, je suis une bille en anglais, enfin plus exactement comme toi j'ai jamais dépassé le niveau 5ème dans un cadre scolaire. Pourtant, quand je vais à Londres, je me débrouille, je regarde des films en VO non sous-titré (bon ok, c'est Star Wars et je connais pas coeur) et je lis même des bouquins en anglais. Là je me lance dans Fallout sans filet.   
Je pense pas que j'arriverai à un niveau d'anglais bon, mais je pense que ce genre de petits trucs permet "d'accrocher" la langue, pour se débrouiller un peu dans certains contextes.

----------


## [Braiyan]

Surtout que la traduction ne transcrira jamais toute la qualité  d'une oeuvre, JV, livre ou film. La VO, c'est le bien, mais sinon franchement, ça vient avec le temps ; pour un film par exemple, commencer avec la vostfr, puis la vosta (puis la VO sans rien si on est hardc0000re) et passer si on comprend pas. J'ai raté des choses au début de mon apprentissage de l'anglais (hors études) que j'ai découvert à la relecture deux ans plus tard, par exemple.

Sinon, le meilleur moyen pour moi c'est encore de lire l'anglais (articles de journaux, nouvelles, livres mais ça c'est hardcore - quoi qu'on trouve des éditions bilingue, très utile).

Et ça vaut pour l'anglais, mais pas que.

----------


## Clad

Même quand il y a des traductions, généralement les créateurs de l'oeuvre originale font attention à la qualité de la traduction anglaise. Les autres versions, moins.

Un exemple recent : The Witcher, un jeu polonais. Un monde entre la version anglaise et la version française. Idem pour les romans. (sauf que dans un cas c'est plutôt dû à la qualité exceptionelle de la version anglaise, et dans l'autre à la mediocrité tout aussi exceptionelle de la version française)

----------


## nefelpitto

Perso je ne pense pas qu'il existe des brêles en apprentissage de langue étrangère mais plutôt des brêles dans un langage particulier. L'anglais marche pas ? Pourquoi ne pas essayer l'espagnol ou l'allemand ? Une 2eme langue, quelle qu'elle soit, ouvre des portes et repousse même les chances de devenir sénile d'après une étude (http://www.info-grece.com/agora.php?read,31,29545,29545).
Sinon, je n'ai pas trop utilisé les jeux pour améliorer mon angloix : les flims/séries TV et les voyages, c'est le top  :;):

----------


## Ash_Crow

> - A beaucoup de point commun avec le français, ce qui fait que c'est encore plus simple pour nous.


Ça, ce n'est pas dû à la chance, mais à Guillaume le Conquérant qui a installé une noblesse francophone en Angleterre, ainsi qu'à la domination culturelle de la France au siècle des Lumières et durant le suivant, ce qui fait que près d'un millénaire plus tard, un quart du vocabulaire usuel anglais est du français  ::P: 

Sorti de là, j'ai quand même du mal à voir le rapport entre la fusion des cultures dans une débauche de sexe et le fait que certains préfèrent utiliser leurs loisirs pour se détendre plutôt que pour apprendre une langue, même si ça marche mieux. 

Pourtant, moi aussi ce sont les jeux vidéo, la musique, etc. Qui m'ont appris l'anglais mieux que ce que les profs n'ont pu le faire... Mais je conçois que d'autres ne profitent pas du plaisir du jeu dans ces cas-là, et préfèrent s'en passer plutôt que de tenter le coup puis d'abandonner à mi-chemin. Et demandent donc que ça soit précisé dans le test.

----------


## Bouli

On est tous d'accord: une tite ligne de texte qui précise si c'est traduit, ou si le journaliste ne le sait pas, ça peut faire de mal à personne.

Par contre dire qu'à 25 ans c'est trop tard pour se perfectionner en anglais c'est faux. Je parle et comprends l'anglais bien mieux maintenant qu'à 25 ans. Tout est une question de motivation. Quand j'avais 14 ans et que je jouais à AD&D (jdr papier) on avait des bouquins à se taper uniquement en anglais (à l'époque). Un bon dico et de l'envie, et hop ! Ado, j'étais mauvais en anglais à l'école, pas capable de comprendre un flim sans lire les sous-titres, mais j'avais du vocabulaire sur les armes médiévales et autres cultures heroic fantasy. Tout le monde n'a pas cette motivation (voire même curiosité), c'est pas grave, certains jeux sont traduits (presque biens).

Pourquoi les français sont mauvais en langue étrangère ?
- Le spectre de son utilisés en français est très réduit. Un français a du mal à entendre tout un tas de son qui n'existent que dans certaines langues et pas dans la sienne. A l'inverse, dans les pays scandinaves (par exemple), leur spectre linguistique est bien plus vaste. Ils ont bien plus de facilités à apprendre une langue étrangère.
- La protection de la francophonie. C'est le mal absolu ! Toujours traduire tout, alors que le reste du monde se contente du mot d'origine. Pourquoi courriel ? Pourquoi jeu décisif ? Pourquoi doubler les flims ? Dans le reste du monde les flims sont sous-titrés. Bien sûr il ya bien quelques autres pays qui doublent les flims, mais c'est un phénomène bien francophone. Avec ce genre de conservatisme on parlerait pas français mais la langue d'oc, ou le breton, ou je ne sais quel dialecte que personne ne parle plus, à part trois vieux dans un village.

En gros, les gars, c'est pas vôtre faute. ::):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> - Le spectre de son utilisés en français est très réduit. Un français a du mal à entendre tout un tas de son qui n'existent que dans certaines langues et pas dans la sienne. A l'inverse, dans les pays scandinaves (par exemple), leur spectre linguistique est bien plus vaste. Ils ont bien plus de facilités à apprendre une langue étrangère.



Euh tu pourrais développer ? Là comme ça je pige pas trop...Normalement tout être humain peut reproduire les "sons" de son voisin.  ::huh::

----------


## Anonyme871

Bha non, il me semble que dès le plus jeune âge tu fais une sélection par rapport à ta langue maternelle. Genre y'a plein de "tonalité" en chinois que l'oreille d'un français à du mal à distinguer.
Enfin, ma nana en parlerait mieux que moi je crois...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Okay.
Enfin c'est plus une question de "reproduire" le son j'imagine ? Parce que ne pas "l'entendre" ça me semble un peu bizarre quand même.

----------


## Ash_Crow

> La protection de la francophonie. C'est le mal absolu ! Toujours traduire tout, alors que le reste du monde se contente du mot d'origine. Pourquoi courriel ? Pourquoi jeu décisif ? Pourquoi doubler les flims ? Dans le reste du monde les flims sont sous-titrés. Bien sûr il ya bien quelques autres pays qui doublent les flims, mais c'est un phénomène bien francophone. Avec ce genre de conservatisme on parlerait pas français mais la langue d'oc, ou le breton, ou je ne sais quel dialecte que personne ne parle plus, à part trois vieux dans un village.


 ::|: 

C'est _justement_  l'idée d'universalisme à la française ("La seule langue digne d'être parlée dans le monde, c'est le français", etc.) qui est la cause du fait que des *langues* (et pas des dialectes) comme l'occitan ou le breton sont en voie de disparition aujourd'hui.  ::(:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

BAh en même temps, va comprendre un Breton qui s'exprime dans sa langue régionale  :tired: 


Heureusement qu'il y a le bruit du décapsuleur pour nous rapprocher.

----------


## Crealkiller

> BAh en même temps, va comprendre un Breton qui s'exprime dans sa langue régionale 
> Heureusement qu'il y a le bruit du décapsuleur pour nous rapprocher


Va comprendre un Allemand qui parle sa langue!!! C'est pas parce qu'on est un petit pays qu'on est plus dur à comprendre qu'une autre langue!! Elle est juste moins connue !!

Surtout que maintenant on est plus très nombreux à parler breton  ::(:  (moi le premier evidemment  ::sad:: )

----------


## Bouli

> Euh tu pourrais développer ? Là comme ça je pige pas trop...Normalement tout être humain peut reproduire les "sons" de son voisin.


Quand je parlais de pas être capable d'entendre un son, je voulais dire les subtilités des sons. Comme le son "U" en français. Un anglais, un espagnol ou un italien (tiens ça sonne comme une vieille blague) a du mal a entendre la différence entre "OU" et "U". En revanche nous avons du mal avec la différence entre le "J" et le "R" en espagnol. Ou le fameux "TH" anglais. Et on ne parle même pas des langues qui utilisent des tons (comme le chinois, le vietnamien...) où une syllabe prononcée avec un ton montant, ou descendant change totalement le sens.

Bref les français partent avec un handicap pour apprendre des langues, par rapport à la majorité des autres peuples.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Okay je pige mieux.
En gros c'est la faute de l'accent des étrangers, s'tout  :tired:

----------


## Arzar

> Un exemple recent : The Witcher, un jeu polonais. Un monde entre la version anglaise et la version française. Idem pour les romans. (sauf que dans un cas c'est plutôt dû à la qualité exceptionelle de la version anglaise, et dans l'autre à la mediocrité tout aussi exceptionelle de la version française)


Cette bonne blague.
C'est un peu fatiguant ce syndrome du c'est-en-anglais-donc-c'est-mieux. Et je suis absolument certain que tu ne parles pas assez bien anglais pour pouvoir juger si un texte anglais est bien écrit ou pas. En tout cas moi non, mais j'ai suivi de très près tout ce qui touche à The Witcher et ce qu'il en ressort au niveau de la traduction anglaise c'est :

1) Pour le jeu. Lors de sa sortie, le jeu s'est bien fait allumer sur les sites de critique US pour son doublage assez moyen (je me souviens par exemple sur Rock Paper Shotgun... C'était saignant). Un doublage tellement "exceptionnel" donc, que CDProjekt s'est senti obligé de bien vite rectifier le tir et de réenregister environ 5000 lignes de dialogues pour la version Enhanced.  ::rolleyes:: 

2) Pour les livres. Encore une traduction "exceptionnelle". 
Je  cite Ausir, qui est polonais, traducteur freelance anglais-polonais et modérateur sur le forum officiel du jeu. A propos de "The last wish" : 



> And yes, the English translation does suck and it's obvious that Danusia Stok[le traducteur] is not a native speaker of English. The first short story, "The Witcher", was initially translated by Michael Kandel, the translator of Stanislaw Lem's works, for an anthology, but apparently the publisher chose a cheaper option of having a Pole translate it. And not every Pole writes in English as well as Joseph Conrad did.


L'éditeur en question c'est Gollancz, les mêmes qui voulait traduire le dernier bouquin du Witcher "Le temps du mépris" par "Time of anger".  :^_^:  
(Heureusement ils sont se réveillés il y a un mois et ont changé le titre en "Time of Contempt") 

Donc bon en résumé,  les anglophones n'ont pas été exceptionnellement chanceux avec the Witcher, le jeu comme le livre ont reçu une traduction assez moyenne. Et pour une fois, on a été plutôt bien loti.  Car la traduction française est très loin d'être médiocre, faut pas déconner. Ah mais suis-je bête c'est-en-anglais-donc-c'est-mieux.

----------


## Clad

Alors...

Je parle evidemment de la version enhanced (qui a completement remplacé l'autre, le patch pour faire passer la normale en enhanced est gratuit). Tu notes qu'ils ont refait le doublage anglais, pas le doublage français.

Pour les livres, ce que j'ai dit c'est pas que la version anglaise était extraordinaire, mais que la version française était à surchier. J'en ai parlé dans le topic de The Witcher, déjà elle est traduite de l'anglais (donc deux couches de traduction au lieu d'une), mais en plus elle est extremement mal traduite de l'anglais. C'est plein d'anglicisme et de contre sens (un "eventuellement" qui était clairement un "eventually" et qui tue le sens d'une phrase, plein de "mais qu'est ce qui ne va pas avec toi ?"...).

Enfin, tu peux noter que les créateurs des contenus originaux font attention aux traductions anglaise. CDP fait redoubler la version anglaise uniquement (tu crois qu'ils s'emmerderaient à redoubler la VF ?), et tu cites un type lié à CDP qui parle de la traduction anglaise. M'étonnerait que tu trouves des gens pour parler de la VF.

Même l'anecdote sur le titre du bouquin montre qu'ils s'interessent aux livres à venir. Pour la VF, je pense que Bragelonne peuvent bien faire ce qu'ils veulent sans qu'ils y voient le moindre problème.

Tu vas donc dans mon sens : les traductions anglaise sont au centre de plus d'attention, et font donc l'objet de plus de soin, que les traductions française.




> Car la traduction française est très loin d'être médiocre


Putain, mais tu as lu "L'épée de la providence" ? J'en ai lu un paquet de mauvais bouquins de SF traduit avec les pieds, mais jamais à ce niveau. Tu me diras, au moins la forme s'accorde avec le fond.

Effectivement elle est très loin d'être médiocre. Plût à dieu qu'elle fusse au moins médiocre.

Accessoirement




> Ah mais suis-je bête c'est-en-anglais-donc-c'est-mieux.


Ca c'est puant de sophisme. Tu zapes l'argumentation, tu reprends que la conclusion comme si je l'avais enoncé comme un postulat pour faire passer ma position pour une position dogmatique. Ce qu'elle n'est pas.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Question conne: tu parles couramment le Polonais ?

----------


## gripoil

Ça me fait penser que ça me gave de plus en plus d'entendre les doublages en temps réel a la téloche.

L'autre jour je suis tombé sur "La leçon de cinema de Tarantino" sur Canal+ ... Quelle déception de voir qu'un type traduisait le speech de Terantino et d'un critique de cinema. On avait les deux voix superposées et c'est carrément relou d'entendre deux langues en même temps, au même volume. Puis Tarantino part en couille en racontant ses délires, et le mec retranscrit 1 passage sur 10 forcément. Impossible de comprendre les vannes.

Puis hier même choc, on achète soul calibur 3 avec un pote pour se foutre la rouste entres voisins. Et je vois "Voldo CONTRE Nightmare... COMBATTRE".
Dans tous les jeux de bastons ils traduisent Fight par combattre en francais ?
Bordel a quoi ça sert O_o.

Et les pubs a la télé ou un type va dire "Le coca cola c'est trop fresh !", et s'affiche en meme temps *fresh=frais* !

Bordel. J'suis a des kilometres de l'integriste qui refuse de voir un film en VF. Mais de voir tout traduit, tout le temps, ça commence a me taper sur le systeme. Donc finalement, bah on devient integriste de la VO.

Par contre par exemple ça me fait chier que gog distribue pas les jeux en VF parceque la j'ai du mal sur jagged alliance 2, j'vais devoir faire un effort  ::ninja::

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Et les pubs a la télé ou un type va dire "Le coca cola c'est trop fresh !", et s'affiche en meme temps *fresh=frais* !


Remercie la loi Allgood...

----------


## Courtequeue

> Ouais t'as raison, ne cherchons surtout pas à nous ouvrir vers d'autres cultures, d'autres pays ça pourrait être dangereux pour notre nombrilisme franchouillard. Comme c'est triste...


Un français souhaitant pouvoir profiter, dans sa langue, d'un jeu fait preuve de nombrilisme tandis qu'un éditeur ne proposant son jeu qu'en anglais est l'exemple de l'universalisme civilisateur source de paix et de compréhension entre les peuples.
Okay, je le note  ::|: 

---------- Post ajouté à 08h24 ----------




> Et les pubs a la télé ou un type va dire "Le coca cola c'est trop fresh !", et s'affiche en meme temps *fresh=frais* !


'tain qu'est-ce que ça peut me gaver aussi cette profusion de mot anglais n'apportant RIEN dans les pubs.  ::|:

----------


## Clad

A choisir, je prefere que l'éditeur utilise ses fonds pour payer quelques mois de salaire de plus aux developpeurs pour fignoler leur jeu, ou financer un projet un peu plus risqué, plutôt que perdre son temps à traduire un jeu dans 30 langues differentes.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Bof on ne demande pas non plus la traduction des voix.
Par contre, coller des sous-titres pour les dialogues ou éventuels textes chelous, c'est pas le bout du monde.
Autant faire bosser les stagiaires.

----------


## gripoil

Puis c'est souvent donné a des trucs tiers la traductiond es jeux non ?
D'oú des VF pourrites souvent j'imagine ...

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

> A choisir, je prefere que l'éditeur utilise ses fonds pour payer quelques mois de salaire de plus aux developpeurs pour fignoler leur jeu, ou financer un projet un peu plus risqué, plutôt que perdre son temps à traduire un jeu dans 30 langues differentes.


Moi je préfèrerais qu'ils développent leurs jeux directement en français et qu'ils utilisent l'argent qu'ils n'ont pas dépensé pour les autres langues pour régler les problèmes de faim dans le monde.  :Emo:

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Puis c'est souvent donné a des trucs tiers la traductiond es jeux non ?
> D'oú des VF pourrites souvent j'imagine ...


C'est souvent le distributeur local qui s'en occupe, en le sous-traitant éventuellement à une boîte spécialisée dans la traduction. D'où la présence de jeux VF en France/Belgique/Suisse, mais pas au Québec parce que le distributeur pour l'Amérique du Nord est différent de celui pour l'Europe...

Cela dit, j'ai l'impression que c'est de moins en moins vrai, et que de plus en plus de jeux sortent directement avec l'anglais/français/espagnol/allemand sur la galette (ou la cartouche).

----------


## Courtequeue

> A choisir, je prefere que l'éditeur utilise ses fonds pour payer quelques mois de salaire de plus aux developpeurs pour fignoler leur jeu, ou financer un projet un peu plus risqué, plutôt que perdre son temps à traduire un jeu dans 30 langues differentes.


Encore un argument à la mord moi le noeud.
Je ne pense pas qu'il y ai eu UN SEUL jeu qui ait JAMAIS été retardé pour cause de localisation. Quand cette dernière intervient, le jeu est _finit_ depuis longtemps.
Quand à _perdre son temps_, je pouffe. Si faire en sorte que son jeu se vende au maximum de gens est une perte de temps, alors on peut raisonnablement tabler sur la disparition à plus ou moins longue échéance de cet éditeur  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Jeckhyl

Un moment, j'ai cru qu'il était demandé de Canard PC sorte en anglais.

Je suis d'accord. Un petit effort, merde !

(en plus les doublages sont merdiques, et entendre Boulon en VO nous fait ressortir réellement son jeu d'acteur)

----------


## Grosnours

> Encore un argument à la mord moi le noeud.
> Je ne pense pas qu'il y ai eu UN SEUL jeu qui ait JAMAIS été retardé pour cause de localisation. Quand cette dernière intervient, le jeu est finit depuis longtemps.
> Quand à perdre son temps, je pouffe. Si faire en sorte que son jeu se vende au maximum de gens est une perte de temps, alors on peut raisonnablement tabler sur la disparition à plus ou moins longue échéance de cet éditeur


Je serais moins catégorique que toi.
Des jeux, je n'ai pas d'exemples sous la main, mais des films retardés, cela arrive assez souvent pour pouvoir réaliser des sorties mondiales simultanées.

Quand a la localisation et a son intérêt, c'est un sujet assez délicat, ou je pourrais citer un exemple qui me vient a l'esprit, celui de l'éditeur Sir-Tech, en faillite après les incroyables et innombrables problèmes de distributeurs pour la localisation de JA2 et surtout JA2:UB.

EDIT : Et si on veut bien rire en suivant la véritable saga d'une localisation douloureuse, se référer a _7,62 High Calibre_....

----------


## Arcanum-XIII

> Encore un argument à la mord moi le noeud.
> Je ne pense pas qu'il y ai eu UN SEUL jeu qui ait JAMAIS été retardé pour cause de localisation. Quand cette dernière intervient, le jeu est _finit_ depuis longtemps.
> Quand à _perdre son temps_, je pouffe. Si faire en sorte que son jeu se vende au maximum de gens est une perte de temps, alors on peut raisonnablement tabler sur la disparition à plus ou moins longue échéance de cet éditeur


Final Fantasy. Professeur Layton. Des tas de jeux japonais en fait...

----------


## Ash_Crow

Dans le cas des _Final Fantasy_ c'est la sortie des versions localisées qui est décalée, ça ne retarde en rien la sortie de la version japonaise... Et si tu veux y jouer en jap, tu peux toujours importer.

----------


## Courtequeue

> Je serais moins catégorique que toi.
> Des jeux, je n'ai pas d'exemples sous la main, mais des films retardés, cela arrive assez souvent pour pouvoir réaliser des sorties mondiales simultanées.


Normal. Cela fait longtemps que Hollywood s'est aperçu que le marché mondial lui rapportait autant sinon plus que la domestique. Du coup ils soignent les localisations. En plus, la lutte contre le piratage les pousse de plus en plus aux sorties simultanées  ::ninja:: 
Et ce sera de plus en plus le cas pour les jeux vidéos qui sont de moins en moins un loisir de geek pour devenir un divertissement de masse. Et pour séduire la masse mieux vaut lui vendre des jeux dans sa langue que de la forcer à parler la langue de Mickey.




> Quand a la localisation et a son intérêt, c'est un sujet assez délicat, ou je pourrais citer un exemple qui me vient a l'esprit, celui de l'éditeur Sir-Tech, en faillite après les incroyables et innombrables problèmes de distributeurs pour la localisation de JA2 et surtout JA2:UB.
> 
> EDIT : Et si on veut bien rire en suivant la véritable saga d'une localisation douloureuse, se référer a _7,62 High Calibre_....


L'intérêt est TOUJOURS économique.
Le problème c'est la taille du marché visé et les benef que tu comptes en retirer. Si tu veux faire un carton avec un jeu grand public, tu vas mettre les sous pour le traduire.
Un jeu style 7.62, de toute façon, t'en vendra pas des caisses. Alors tu vise ton marché domestique et tu rajoutes l'anglais au mieux. Si ça casse la barraque (obama) malgré tout tu localises.
Après évidemment vaut mieux que le jeux ai été prévu au départ pour pouvoir être traduit facilement  ::P: .

----------


## Nono

> Pourquoi courriel ? Pourquoi jeu décisif ? Pourquoi doubler les flims ?


Y'a deux débats dans ces exemples. La traduction des mots courants n'entre pas dans la même logique que la traduction des oeuvres. Pour la traduction des mots nouveaux, je dirais que le français est une langue vivante, et que dans certains domaines il est parfois bon de traduire les choses. Le problème c'est que les propositions de traductions arrivent en général bien trop tard, parfois des années après l'apparition du mot. Mais le problème des anglicismes, c'est qu'utiliser un mot étranger tel quel n'encourage pas à en apprendre plus sur la dite langue. Combien de français pensent que "loose" signifie perdre ? Combien pensent que "mail" signifie courrier électronique ? Certains anglicismes utilisés par flemme appauvrissent notre langue sans qu'on en sache plus sur leur origine (puisque c'est par flemme)... Après évidemment il y a des limites à ce qu'on peut traduire, je me vois mal utiliser un dévédérom, mais dire "DVD player" je trouve ça dommage.

Pour la doublure des films, je suis de ceux qui pensent que la doublure fout en l'air 90% du travail de l'acteur, et c'est juste dommage. Mais c'est moins vrai dans les cartoons. Ca ne gène pas trop de regarder Porco Rosso en français, en sachant que Miyazaki est japonais, qu'il s'inspire de l'Italie pour le cadre, et des Etats-unis pour le dessin.




> 'tain qu'est-ce que ça peut me gaver aussi cette profusion de mot anglais n'apportant RIEN dans les pubs.


En même temps la pub c'est pas fait pour t'apporter quelque chose (mais pour que tu ailles l'acheter).

----------


## Bouli

> ...Pour la doublure des films, je suis de ceux qui pensent que la doublure fout en l'air 90% du travail de l'acteur, et c'est juste dommage. Mais c'est moins vrai dans les cartoons. Ca ne gène pas trop de regarder Porco Rosso en français, en sachant que Miyazaki est japonais, qu'il s'inspire de l'Italie pour le cadre, et des Etats-unis pour le dessin...


Alors permets-moi de rebondir là-dessus (veuillez insérer un gag ici).
Dans les séries ou long-métrages d'animation, il y a un effort fait sur le casting des voix aussi important que le casting d'un flim avec de vrais acteurs.

Je préfère entendre la voix du comédien choisi par le réalisateur, plutôt que celle choisie par le distributeur français. Lui il veut vendre, il choisit une personnalité qui plaira à ce qu'il pense être la cible dans son pays. Le réalisateur a opté pour une voix qui colle à l'idée qu'il se faisait du personnage pendant sa création. Il supervise souvent personnellement le jeu de comédien du doubleur. Alors qu'en France on laisse Roger Carel (les plus vieux reconnaitront) en faire des tonnes.

Evidemment on peut trouver des exemples de doublages très bons, des choix de voix originales très commerciaux. Mais dans l'ensemble, même pour un manga la voix originale me semble mieux. Au Japon justement, vous n'êtes pas sans savoir que les doubleurs sont adulés.

Je rajouterais que la synchronisation labiale est faite sur la VO, voire VA (version anglaise) pour les productions internationales et n'est quasi jamais refaite pour les versions localisées (voire même jamais jamais).

----------


## Clad

Ah ben oui pour les séries animées, pour un Simpsons* réussi, combien de Dragon Ball** ?

* : Et même les simpsons je comprend pas pourquoi le doubler. C'est une caricature de la société americaine, avec des références americaines, totalement americano-centrée. Contrairement à Bugs Bunny, la langue fait trop parti de l'oeuvre pour qu'il soit anodin de la remplacer. Ou alors il faut remplacer "dollar" par "euro" et "super bowl" par "coupe du monde de football".

** : en fait un seul, les autres s'appellent pas "dragon ball".

Accessoirement, quelqu'un plus haut parle de CanardPC en anglais. J'ai une bonne nouvelle : ça existe déjà (à part que c'est un peu moins rigolo), et ça s'appelle Edge.

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

> * : Et même les simpsons je comprend pas pourquoi le doubler. C'est une caricature de la société americaine, avec des références americaines, totalement americano-centrée. Contrairement à Bugs Bunny, la langue fait trop parti de l'oeuvre pour qu'il soit anodin de la remplacer. Ou alors il faut remplacer "dollar" par "euro" et "super bowl" par "coupe du monde de football".


C'est pas parce que la langue est traduite qu'on ne peux pas se projeter.
C'est plutôt l'inverse qui est débile, quand on traduit "dollar" par "euro" et que ce n'est plus cohérent avec l'univers.
Dans les simpsons, même le plus neuneu d'entre nous comprend que c'est une famille américaine.

----------


## Anonyme871

Clad, rien ne t'empêche de regarder les Simpsons en VO, mais ça serai dommage car la VF est meilleure  :;): .

----------


## Clad

C'est pas une histoire de projection ou de comprendre qu'il s'agit d'une famille americaine, c'est juste qu'une série sur la culture americaine, sachant que l'anglais est une part très importante de cette culture, ça a juste pas de sens de le doubler.

Pour l'anecdote, quand le film des simpsons était sorti, une amie suedoise de passage qui parlait pas un mot de français m'avait proposé d'aller le voir, supposant qu'aucun cinéma ne proposerait de version doublée. Pourtant dans son pays, on double les dessin animés en général, mais là elle était juste sur le cul qu'on puisse oser doubler les simpsons. L'anglais fait tellement parti du thème que c'était une hérésie pour elle, et je comprend tout à fait ce point de vue. Et ça n'a rien à voir avec l'excellente qualité du doublage français de cette série.

Et là, on est plus dans la problématique de l'anglais, mais dans la problématique de la version originale.

Shenmue doublé en anglais, ça me choque (merde, c'est un jeu qui se passe au japon, le 1 en tout cas, et qui est centré sur la culture et la vie japonaise dans les années 80 !), Sonic doublé en anglais, français ou n'importe quoi d'autre, je vois aucun problème.

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

Non désolé, a part des jeux de mots je ne vois pas ce qu'on pourrait perdre en traduisant les simpsons. Il faut avoir des références sur les états unis, mais la traduction n'empêche pas ça selon moi.
M'enfin si ta copine suédoise dit que c'est un hérésie c'est surement la vérité.

Shenmue ça se passe au japon, et donc selon toi il faut apprendre à parler japonais pour pouvoir jouer à ce jeu ?
Idem pour les jeux vidéo qui nous viennent d'Europe de l'est ? Tu n'y joue pas si tu n'as pas appris la langue ?

----------


## mrFish

> Sonic doublé en anglais, français ou n'importe quoi d'autre, je vois aucun problème.


S'parce que tu sais pas parler et lire le hérisson que tu dis ça.

----------


## Euklif

> Shenmue ça se passe au japon, et donc selon toi il faut apprendre à parler japonais pour pouvoir jouer à ce jeu ?
> Idem pour les jeux vidéo qui nous viennent d'Europe de l'est ? Tu n'y joue pas si tu n'as pas appris la langue ?


Je ne peux qu'applaudir. On le sait que traduction est égale à trahison. M'enfin, on est pas tous parfaitement connaisseur de toute les langues du monde hein...

----------


## Grosnours

C'est marrant parce que le consensus qui semble se dégager ici (la VF c'est bien quand même, on ne va pas obliger les gens a être octolingue) est exactement l'inverse du consensus qui se dégageait dans le topic cinéma quand on en a débattu...  ::P:

----------


## Anonyme871

Le mieux est encore d'avoir le choix non ? 
Ne regardant jamais la tv, je ne me sens pas brimé par rapport aux films ou séries ou animes que je regarde puisque le dvd me permet de choisir la vost.
Le problème c'est que le jeux vidéo (à la base ce topic parle de jeux vidéo il me semble)ne permet pas toujours ce choix (surtout de combiner Voix originales et sous-titre français) malgré l'existence d'une VO.
Après ceux qui prônent la VO unique pour tous, bha c'est couper la majeur partie des gens de pans entiers de la culture, priver les distributeurs de revenus substantielles et les "auteurs" d'une large diffusion.

----------


## Euklif

> C'est marrant parce que le consensus qui semble se dégager ici (la VF c'est bien quand même, on ne va pas obliger les gens a être octolingue) est exactement l'inverse du consensus qui se dégageait dans le topic cinéma quand on en a débattu...


Ouais mais bon, faut que se soit bien fait aussi... C'est pour ça que pour ma part, j'me contente très souvent de la votsfr. Mais dans les sous-titres également y a trahison. Donc pour l'exemple des simpson ou de Shenmue, faudrait faire quoi? Apprendre les langues les concernant sous pretexte qu'ils sont trop ancré dans leur culture?

----------


## gripoil

Euh, petite précision quand même, il m'est souvent arrivé de remarquer dans les simpsons de voir des vannes très bien adaptée a la VF.
Des trucs qui font marrer et qui font référence a un truc français et qui ne vient surement pas de la VO.

Et même si ça sort du trip famille de ricains, ça restait très marrant.

----------


## Grosnours

> Ouais mais bon, faut que se soit bien fait aussi... C'est pour ça que pour ma part, j'me contente très souvent de la votsfr. Mais dans les sous-titres également y a trahison. Donc pour l'exemple des simpson ou de Shenmue, faudrait faire quoi? Apprendre les langues les concernant sous pretexte qu'ils sont trop ancré dans leur culture?


Traduire est toujours trahir.
Partant de ce constat, on peut en effet adopter trois attitudes :
- une attitude puriste, VO uniquement, en comptant sur son niveau en langue pour ne rien perdre (ce qui n'est pas forcement si évident).
- être un poil moins puriste et utiliser la VOST (tout en sachant que les sous-titres ne seront qu'un pale reflet du texte original a cause des contraintes de traduction *et* de place)
- se dire, que quitte a perdre un peu de sens, autant avoir un peu de confort et avoir les voix en français et utiliser la VF.

Chacun voyant midi a sa porte, je me garderais bien de donner une règle générale.

Pour en revenir au jeux vidéos, c'est effectivement une extraordinaire chance d'apprendre l'anglais (c'est comme cela que j'ai fait), mais la logique marchande veut que pour toucher un public le plus large possible, il vaut mieux traduire.

----------


## Euklif

> - être un poil moins puriste et utiliser la VOST (tout en sachant que les sous-titres ne seront qu'un pale reflet du texte original a cause des contraintes de traduction *et* de place)


D'ailleurs, en parlant de place... Ca m'avait un peu indigné de voir toute les contraintes que les sous-titres de film/anime devaient respecter. Tu sais s'il y a l'équivalent dans les jeux vidéo? Ca m'a l'air plus libre comme ça mais bon, c'est juste une impression vu qu'au final, j'en sait rien...

----------


## Grosnours

Je pense que tu es toujours lié au fait que grosso modo tes sous titres ne doivent pas manger plus d'un quart de l'écran.

Je ne me souviens plus exactement lesquels, mais je me souviens effectivement d'intro de jeux (c'est ce qui se rapproche le plus du cinéma d'ailleurs) ou je remarquais une différence non négligeable entre les voix et les sous-titres (VO ou VF), même si la plupart du temps ils essaient de faire coller au mieux.
Voire même certains dialogues de jeux qui étaient raccourcis dans les sous-titres. SI je ne me trompe pas, c'était le cas pour les Kotor.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

D'ailleurs il me semble(concernant les traductions) qu'on utilise bien plus de mots en français pour exprimer quelque chose, qu'en Anglais (en moyenne). Ce qui peut expliquer aussi que les traductions soient en parties sabrés pour tenir dans l'écran.

Ou alors c'est une théorie que j'ai developée en dormant ???

----------


## Euklif

Ouais mais ça ne tient pas pour toutes les langues ça. Puis les sous-titre sabrent aussi les dialogues bien de chez nous. C'est d'ailleurs parfois assez marrant à voir. Y a trop de contraintes inutiles les concernant.

----------


## Nilsou

Je n'ai pas lue l'ensemble des réponses du topic mais je suis totallement d'accord avec le post originale.

La rédaction de Canard PC a souvent tendance a tester des jeux-video anglais et a ne pas le mentionner dans le test.. 

Il m'est arrivé plusieurs fois de chercher une indication de la langue a la lecture d'un test et de ne rien trouver.

Voila voila, petit avis perso.

---------- Post ajouté à 04h20 ----------




> D'ailleurs il me semble(concernant les traductions) qu'on utilise bien plus de mots en français pour exprimer quelque chose, qu'en Anglais (en moyenne). Ce qui peut expliquer aussi que les traductions soient en parties sabrés pour tenir dans l'écran.
> 
> Ou alors c'est une théorie que j'ai developée en dormant ???


Inversement on peut en déduire qu'un texte français qui est traduit en anglais perd des nuances presque obligatoirement alors que l'inverse est assez rare...

(tout ce qui est féminin masculin des personnes, beaucoup de phrase en français permettent de savoir a qui est adressé la phrase ou de qui elle vient (le sexe de la personne) alors qu'en anglais non. Plein d'autre détails comme des indications de temps ect... Sont perdus)


Je ne suis pas un extrémiste de la VF mais je pense que si tout le monde adopte l'anglais au niveau mondial c'est bien parce que c'est une langue simple:
Mais dans quoi exprime t'on le plus de nuance: avec peu ou beaucoup de mot?

----------


## Grosnours

Euh, n'imp ?

Je ne vois absolument pas pourquoi tu perdrais une quelconque notion de temps en anglais, les formes temporelles sont les mêmes que les nôtres. Ce n'est pas parce que l'anglais ne possède pas les mêmes structures grammaticales que le français qu'on ne peux y exprimer exactement la même chose. Ou alors dans ce cas tu crée une hiérarchie dans laquelle l'allemand, le russe et le grec serait bien au dessus du français.

Bref, une langue n'est pas supérieure a une autre et il n'y a pas une langue qui te permets d'exprimer des choses et une autre non, tu les exprimes juste différemment.
Je parle anglais (et grec) tous les jours, c'est ma langue principale d'expression. Je peux exprimer absolument tout ce que je ressent et que je veux exprimer, sans l'once d'un problème. Je m'exprime juste légèrement différemment en anglais de ce que je ferais en français (tournure de phrase et autre), mais c'est tout.

De plus l'anglais n'est pas devenu la langue véhiculaire parce que c'était une langue "simple". Il y a pour cela une (en fait deux) raison(s) très simple(s) : c'est la langue des États-Unis d'Amérique qui dominent totalement l'économie mondiale depuis la fin de la seconde guerre mondiale, et le terrain a aussi longuement été préparé par l'empire britannique, son rayonnement et son étendu.
Une langue devient commune à partir du moment où son pays d'origine "domine" le monde, culturellement ou militairement. Le grec était la langue commune dans l'antiquité, puis le latin, puis bien après le français au moment où la France s'impose comme la plus grande nation d'Europe.

En résumé, le nombre de mots utilisés ne corrèle absolument pas la complexité de la phrase, c'est juste un avatar de la langue utilisée. Le nombre de nuances provient de la largeur du champ sémantique de chaque mot, pas du nombre de mots utilisés. En d'autres termes, je peux très bien avoir une phrase de cinq mots au sens beaucoup plus ouvert et complexe qu'une phrase de cinquante mots.

----------


## Anonyme871

> Une langue devient commune à partir du moment où son pays d'origine "domine" *le monde*, culturellement ou militairement. Le grec était la langue commune dans l'antiquité


 :tired:  Commune aux grecs en fait ?




> puis le latin


Commune dans l'Empire Romain (et encore !)




> , puis bien après le français au moment où la France s'impose comme la plus grande nation d'Europe.


Ouaip, donc en Europe uniquement.

Mais l'anglais a conquit le monde  ::lol::  pour les raisons que tu as indiqué. L'anglais est facile à apprendre pour nous, mais pas sûr qu'un chinois ou un russe soit aussi à l'aise.

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Commune aux grecs en fait ?


Et à ceux qui commerçaient avec eux.




> Commune dans l'Empire Romain (et encore !)


Commune parmi certaines classes de la société bien après la chute de l'Empire romain d'occident. Par contre, le latin n'a jamais été la langue commune dans l'empire d'Orient...




> Ouaip, donc en Europe uniquement.


Tu n'as jamais entendu parler de francophones sur les autres continents ?  :tired: 
En plus, je pense que Grosnours se plante sur la date de début. La domination du français commence avec la présence d'une noblesse francophone dans la quasi totalité des cours d'Europe (de l'Écosse au Portugal) et doit donc sans doute largement autant à la puissance du royaume d'Angleterre des Plantagenêt (le français est toujours la langue officielle de la monarchie britannique, d'ailleurs) qu'à celle de la France des Capétiens...

D'ailleurs, les musulmans appelaient en vrac tous les chrétiens des "Franj" ("Francs") à l'époque des croisades.

----------


## Anonyme871

J'assume l'entière responsabilité de mon post plein de lacunes et me retire définitivement de ce topic.  ::sad::

----------


## [Braiyan]

> Inversement on peut en déduire qu'un texte français qui est traduit en anglais perd des nuances presque obligatoirement alors que l'inverse est assez rare...


Tout dépend du niveau de langue employé (les articles de journaux spécialisés, ont souvent un vocabulaire spécifique qu'on retrouve dans l'autre langue ; quant aux romans...), mais pour avoir lu des livres en VO des deux côtés (français et anglais), je ne suis absolument pas d'accord avec toi. Combien de verbes anglais (souvent tirés de noms communs) doivent se traduire par une préposition en français ? Et ce n'est qu'un exemple.




> (tout ce qui est féminin masculin des personnes, beaucoup de phrase en français permettent de savoir a qui est adressé la phrase ou de qui elle vient (le sexe de la personne) alors qu'en anglais non. Plein d'autre détails comme des indications de temps ect... Sont perdus)


 ::sad:: , exemple ? Je peux citer des pronoms tels que her ou him (I told her), alors que le français dit "Je lui dis", qu'il s'agisse d'un homme ou d'une femme.




> Je ne suis pas un extrémiste de la VF mais je pense que si tout le monde adopte l'anglais au niveau mondial c'est bien parce que c'est une langue simple:


On t'a répondu pour la langue mondiale, quant au fait que ce soit simple, il faut se souvenir que le français à des racines communes avec l'anglais, qui viennent du latin lui-même. Je pense qu'un slave aura plus de mal en comparaison (mais cela je n'en suis absolument pas sûr).




> Mais dans quoi exprime t'on le plus de nuance: avec peu ou beaucoup de mot?


Je renvoie à mon exemple de début de post.

----------


## Grosnours

> En plus, je pense que Grosnours se plante sur la date de début. La domination du français commence avec la présence d'une noblesse francophone dans la quasi totalité des cours d'Europe (de l'Écosse au Portugal) et doit donc sans doute largement autant à la puissance du royaume d'Angleterre des Plantagenêt (le français est toujours la langue officielle de la monarchie britannique, d'ailleurs) qu'à celle de la France des Capétiens...
> 
> D'ailleurs, les musulmans appelaient en vrac tous les chrétiens des "Franj" ("Francs") à l'époque des croisades.


Tout à fait, la domination franque pendant les croisades a effectivement beaucoup fait pour transformer le français en langue véhiculaire.

Sans compter la_ lingua franca_ mais c'était plus un genre d'espéranto de langues latines utilisé dans le commerce que du français.

----------


## jpjmarti

Désirant relire toute "La Culture", je découvre que "State of the art" est introuvable dans sa traduction française ancienne et à très faible tirage. Je me lis donc la chose en anglais et là, il se passe des phénomènes assez étonnants :

1) Je comprends l'histoire et en particulier l'humour des chutes (le recueil contient plusieurs nouvelles).

2) Je ne comprends pas tous les mots, je manque de nombreuses finesses évidentes dans les séries d'adjectifs ou d'adverbes. Je vais vérifier la traduction de quelques mots qui m'intriguent mais j'en laisse beaucoup pour ne pas casser la lecture.

3) Je suis beaucoup plus dans l'histoire d'une certaine façon qu'avec un livre en français. Je pense que la lecture VO exige de moi une telle concentration et un tel effort intellectuel que je m'intéresse en fait beaucoup plus à ce que je lis que quand je dévore un roman bien foutu en français.

4) Résultat amusant : je retiens beaucoup mieux l'histoire que dans un recueil de nouvelles traduites.

En serait-il de même pour un jeu ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Je ne sais pas...
U lis un livre pour le plaisir de lire.
Tu joues pour le plaisir...de jouer. Le rapport face aux textes du jeu n'est pas le même.

----------


## Crealkiller

> Je ne sais pas...
> U lis un livre pour le plaisir de lire.
> Tu joues pour le plaisir...de jouer. Le rapport face aux textes du jeu n'est pas le même.


Phrase extremement courte qui résume entierement ces 4 pages!!!

En effet le débat, même s'il est tres intéressant, n'est pas de savoir si on dois traduire ou pas les jeux vidéo mais plutot le fait que l'histoire dans un jeux est important mais moins pointilleuse que dans un bouquin.

C'est à dire que, comme le résume la phrase de Mr cacao, dans un livre, bon on enleve l'histoire bin, on se retrouve avec des pages blanches... Donc l'histoire des qu'elle est rtaduite peu perdre en détail et en qualité ce qui peux gacher completement une histoire!

Or dans un jeux, on enleve l'histoire, le jeux peux rester très bon!!! (sisi! Yen a!) même si evidemment une bonne histoire en plus est toujours plus sympathique!

Bref dans un jeux on veux jouer! "Oui mais alors, qu'est ce que tu viens nous faire chi** avec ton topic?" Vous allez me dire, et bien tout simplement que moi je veux jouer, mais également comprendre l'histoire, et que même si un jeux est mal traduit, ou si on perd un peu en qualité, au niveau des blagues, toussa, et bien pour un jeux, c'est pas très grave!!

Bref, on veux des jeux traduits! (bon ok, au moins moi  :^_^: )On veux que dans les tests sois précisé la langue du jeux!!On veux des saucisses!!!On veux jouer sans se prendre la tête dans une langue inconnue!!

----------


## Clad

> On veux jouer sans se prendre la tête dans une langue inconnue!!


Pro tips: si tu apprends une langue, elle est plus inconnue. (ça marche aussi avec le français)

(Le goût de la verité n'empêche pas les trolls de mauvaise foi)

----------


## fefe

> D'ailleurs il me semble(concernant les traductions) qu'on utilise bien plus de mots en français pour exprimer quelque chose, qu'en Anglais (en moyenne). Ce qui peut expliquer aussi que les traductions soient en parties sabrés pour tenir dans l'écran.
> 
> Ou alors c'est une théorie que j'ai developée en dormant ???


Option B.

Il me semble que l'Anglais a environ 200000 mots d'usage courant contre  90000 en Francais (suivant les dictionnaires et la methode de comptage tu es entre 170k et 250k pour l'anglais, et entre 35k et 90k pour le Francais). En tout cas ce sont les chiffres que 10 minutes de recherche sur le net me donnent (et qui confirment mon impression).

Je vis depuis 8 ans en dehors de France et utilise l'Anglais au quotidien depuis (essentiellement dans des pays non anglophones d'ailleurs). J'en suis arrive a un point ou dans une conversation j'hesite a employer un mot en Anglais ou une phrase entiere de description en Francais. Ca explique probablement les mauvaises traductions, le traducteur preferant rester concis quitte a perdre une partie du sens de la phrase.

Le nombre d'excuses pour ne pas apprendre l'anglais presentes dans ce topic est assez hallucinant et va faire rire mes collegues pour le reste de la journee... C'est tellement plus simple de dire j'ai la flemme et je prefere faire autre chose (ou je n'aime pas les etrangers, je ne vois pas pourquoi j'essayerais de communiquer avec).

Ca n'empeche pas de dire si un jeu est disponible en Francais ou non.

----------


## [Braiyan]

> Or dans un jeux, on enleve l'histoire, le jeux peux rester très bon!!! (sisi! Yen a


Je te propose alors d'oublier les genres de jeux suivants : JdR (pas la même chose que RPG), Point'n'click, jeux d'énigmes, survival (un peu), jeux textuels (sisi! Yen a

----------


## M.Rick75

> Un moment, j'ai cru qu'il était demandé de Canard PC sorte en anglais.
> 
> Je suis d'accord. Un petit effort, merde !
> 
> (en plus les doublages sont merdiques, et entendre Boulon en VO nous fait ressortir réellement son jeu d'acteur)


J'ai cru à la même chose.
Pourquoi ne pas se lancer nous même dans un tel projet fumeux.
Je commence, page 38 du numéro 47 de canard PC, il y a le mot _bit_. Je propose _cock_ comme traduction, aucune objection?

Allez, au suivant.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Je te propose alors d'oublier les genres de jeux suivants : JdR (pas la même chose que RPG), Point'n'click, jeux d'énigmes, survival (un peu), jeux textuels (sisi! Yen a



Reste les STR, FPS, TPS, MMO (qui lit les quêtes ?  ::rolleyes:: ), jeux d'adresse:réflexion, plate-formes...Donc bon...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Option B.
> 
> Il me semble que l'Anglais a environ 200000 mots d'usage courant contre  90000 en Francais (suivant les dictionnaires et la methode de comptage tu es entre 170k et 250k pour l'anglais, et entre 35k et 90k pour le Francais). En tout cas ce sont les chiffres que 10 minutes de recherche sur le net me donnent (et qui confirment mon impression).


Moi je trouve ça:




> _
> Mais cet argument (du nombre d'entrées dans les dictionnaires) est-il
> Pertinent ? Non bien sûr, c'est un critère tout à fait tendancieux,
> Et il suffit d'examiner et de comparer les différents dictionnaires
> Pour s'en convaincre. D'abord, il faut s'entendre sur ce qu'est un «
> Mot ». La définition du mot comme étant une séquence de signes
> Comprise entre deux espaces n'est pas satisfaisante en l'espèce, car
> Cela conduirait à ne pas considérer comme mots des ensembles tels
> Que « pomme de terre » parce que, par convention d'écriture, et
> ...




http://www.languefrancaise.net/forum...ic.php?id=1762

Ca relativise un peu le nombre d'entrées dans les dictionnaires je trouve.

POur faire court pour les feignants: les dicos Allemand et Anglais comptabilise en "entrée" des termes composés ("Partial Produce" "Conservation of energy") là où le dictionnaire français se concentre principalement sur une entrée = un mot précis (les composés entrant dans la définition, ex: pomme ->pomme d'api, pomme rainette etc...)
 :;):

----------


## Grosnours

> _On voit que juger de la richesse d'une langue suivant le
> Nombre d'entrées dans tel dictionnaire particulier est dénué de sens._


C'est surtout juger du nombre de mots tout court dans une langue pour juger de sa richesse qui n'a pas vraiment de sens.

Ce que raconte fefe sur l'absence d'équivalent français à certains mots anglais et aussi quelque chose que je ressent tous les jours et j'avoue qu'écrire sur ce forum demande une forme de concentration particulière pour éviter de me laisser aller à utiliser des (courtes et efficaces) expressions anglaises et faire l'effort pour chercher et écrire un équivalent français.

----------


## Clad

Oh que je comprend ça...

Juste à l'instant, je voulais obtenir du cashback au supermarché. Un peu ensuqué, j'ai dit "cashback", yeux rond de la caissière. En français, il m'a fallu une phrase complète pour expliquer ce que je voulais, là où un mot suffisait au ASDA.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Ce que raconte fefe sur l'absence d'équivalent français à certains mots anglais et aussi quelque chose que je ressent tous les jours et j'avoue qu'écrire sur ce forum demande une forme de concentration particulière pour éviter de me laisser aller à utiliser des (courtes et efficaces) expressions anglaises et faire l'effort pour chercher et écrire un équivalent français.


EUh c'est applicable à n'importe quelle langue à mon avis.
Y'a sûrement des mots/expressions françaises difficilement traduisibles en Anglais.

----------


## Grosnours

> EUh c'est applicable à n'importe quelle langue à mon avis.
> Y'a sûrement des mots/expressions françaises difficilement traduisibles en Anglais.


Indeed, but that wasn't the point.
Bien sur, mais ce n'était pas ceci que je voulais souligner. Plutôt le fait que l'anglais est une langue plus concise que le français. Qui lui même se montre plus concis que l'allemand. Ou le grec.

----------


## Bouli

Le nombre d'entrées dans un dictionnaire n'est pas un preuve, mais une indication. Sinon, aucun doute, c'est officiel, l'anglais est une langue avec un vocabulaire plus riche et plus précis que le français.

Dans la langue de Christine Albanel, souvent un mot unique est traduit potentiellement par plusieurs en anglais, chacun ayant une différence subtile. Pour exprimer le sens exact du mot grand breton, il en faudra plusieurs dans la langue de Chimène Badi.

----------


## jpjmarti

> C'est surtout juger du nombre de mots tout court dans une langue pour juger de sa richesse qui n'a pas vraiment de sens.
> 
> Ce que raconte fefe sur l'absence d'équivalent français à certains mots anglais et aussi quelque chose que je ressent tous les jours et j'avoue qu'écrire sur ce forum demande une forme de concentration particulière pour éviter de me laisser aller à utiliser des (courtes et efficaces) expressions anglaises et faire l'effort pour chercher et écrire un équivalent français.


N'oublions pas qu'à l'inverse, la merveilleuse "langoustine" n'a pas d'équivalent anglais.

----------


## Grosnours

C'est vrai, mais d'un autre côté, les langoustines n'existent pas vraiment non plus, puisque c'est un nom vernaculaire (cad régional ou national).

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

AH ouais, et tu les appelles comment alors ?  :tired:

----------


## Grosnours

Des langoustes.  ::P: 

D'après wiki :

_« Langoustine » est le nom vernaculaire donné à de nombreux crustacés, notamment de la sous-famille des Nephropinae, des genres :

    * Eunephrops
    * Metanephrops
    * Nephrops
    * Thymopides

En France, il désigne particulièrement l'espèce Nephrops norvegicus, la langoustine commune._

Et la _Nephrops norvegicus_, en anglais, s'appelle la _Norwegian Lobster_.

Bon, on va s'arrêter là je crois...  :^_^:

----------


## George Sable

> Oh que je comprend ça...
> 
> Juste à l'instant, je voulais obtenir du cashback au supermarché. Un peu ensuqué, j'ai dit "cashback", yeux rond de la caissière. En français, il m'a fallu une phrase complète pour expliquer ce que je voulais, là où un mot suffisait au ASDA.


Sauf que le cashback est quelque chose extrêmement courant au Royaume Uni -où l'on te demande "want any cashback" à chaque caisse-, pas en France.
Le jour où cette pratique sera répandu je ne doute pas que le français aura un mot pour, en attendant je trouve cet argument un poil spécieux  :tired: 



Ah, et par ailleurs et par pure coïncidence, je viens d'envoyer ce message à une amie pour plaisanter (elle se moquait de moi resté en France métropolitaine alors qu'elle est en Nouvelle-Calédonie, mais j'ai pris ma revanche en apprenant qu'il pleuvait là bas):




> Fi donc, peut me chaut que tu traînasses crânement ta vieillotte carcasse parmi les non-moins antédiluviennes venelles de Nouméa. Je ne suis point sujet à tes foucades, tes écarts ou tes fougues ; et ton éréthisme soudain pour l'exotisme et le folklorique lointain n'éveille en mon âme ni concupiscence ni convoitise. Paris me sied à merveille.
> 
> Quant à ton hâle, aussi bruni, doré, cuivré et tanné puisse-t-il être, il n'égalera onques l'unique teint bistré que prodigue à nos dermes l'admirable soleil Lutécien dont d'innombrables panégyriques content le los.
> 
> Et rappelle toi, "tempora si fuerint nubila, solus eris". Ta bruine fortuite serait-elle mauvais prodrome ?


Ça a été l'occasion pour moi de farfouiller mon dictionnaire des synonymes et j'ai été surpris du nombre de mots qui m'était totalement inconnus (8 rien que dans mon message). Alors, je suis loin d'être une référence en terme de vocabulaire, mais le coup du français limité par son nombre de mots me paraît être avant tout un bon gros délire...

----------


## Akodo

Purée il déchire ton mail.
Mais tu pouvais faire plus simple regarde : 

 :haha: 

 :Cigare:

----------


## Grosnours

> Ça a été l'occasion pour moi de farfouiller mon dictionnaire des synonymes et j'ai été surpris du nombre de mots qui m'était totalement inconnus (8 rien que dans mon message). Alors, je suis loin d'être une référence en terme de vocabulaire, mais le coup du français limité par son nombre de mots me paraît être avant tout un bon gros délire...


Tu lui à envoyer un superbe mail, mais le problème est que le vocabulaire usité est un poil désuet. Il faut toujours se méfier des dictionnaires des synonymes, certains t'offriront des mots complètement inusités (ce que les dictionnaires appellent poliment "vieilli", qui est un bel euphémisme pour dire "n'est plus utilisé depuis un siècle au moins"), comme oncques et los.

Comme toutes les langues ont une histoire, tu pourrais faire de même avec toutes. Envoyer du courrier en vieil allemand, anglais ou français est facile. Il suffit d'ouvrir un recueil de Villon pour le Français, Richard III pour l'anglais et _Parzival_ pour l'allemand.
Donc cet argument est lui aussi spécieux....  ::P: 

D'ailleurs pour revenir à l'anglais, le fait d'utiliser des mots non usuels tels que ceux désuets et vieillis permet en particulier aux auteurs de fantasy de pouvoir situer leur histoire soit dans un lointain passé, soit dans une autre trame temporelle (_Dune_ de Frank Herbert me vient à l'esprit).

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

What is Cashback in french ?

De la monnaie ?  ::P:

----------


## Grosnours

> What is Cashback in french ?
> 
> De la monnaie ?


Non, c'est un concept assez spécial et fort ingénieux :
à la caisse de ton supermarché, quand tu payes avec une carte de crédit, tu peux demander à ce qu'il te donne du liquide qui sera prélevé de ta CB. Ce qui t'évite d'avoir à chercher le distributeur de billets le plus proche.

Par exemple, tu achète pour 14 euros de fraises tagadas, et tu peux demander à avoir 20 euros en cash. 34 euros te seront alors débités de ton compte.

----------


## Anonyme871

Un "retrait" quoi  ::siffle::

----------


## Jeckhyl

Va falloir un peu se bouger, la France  ::): .

Je viens d'apprendre que dans les études d'infirmier (donc plutôt scientifique) sera maintenant intégré un module d'anglais. 

Je dis pas ça pour vous faire flipper (mais je remercie _Anarchy Online_ pour m'avoir forcé à m'intéresser à l'anglais, puis à, horreur, l'aimer).

----------


## Akodo

Moi j'ai appris l'anglais avec les zux vidéos car quand j'étais petit (années 90) énormément de jeux étaient en anglais, donc fallait se bouger le derche pour piger.

----------


## Grosnours

> Un "retrait" quoi


Euh non, à moins que depuis que j'ai quitté le pays les caisses de supermarché se soient soudain transformés en distribanque.

----------


## Cpt_Pwnage

> Et sinon vous ne voudriez pas apprendre l'anglais bande de feignasses ? Vous savez qu'on est en 2009 hein pas 1960, c'est pas en ne parlant que français que vous allez devenir citoyens du monde et trouver du travail.
> Profitez du fait que les jeux vidéos soient justement un excellent moyen d'apprendre l'anglais.


La voix de la raison.
Dire qu'en 1988 j'étais content de jouer à Zelda en ANGLAIS! J'avais ... 9 ans.

----------


## vive la cliff

> Euh non, à moins que depuis que j'ai quitté le pays les caisses de supermarché se soient soudain transformés en distribanque.


Bah c'est toujours un retrait de pognon. Me rappelle y'a un tabac qui faisait ça par chez moi (y'a déjà quelque années, au pif une bonne dizaine), un "point vert crédit agricole" que c'était. Bah j'lui d'mandais de tirer d'la thune... Ou un retrait. 

Sinon, c'est marrant quand même ces gens qui se prétendent ouvert d'esprit qui refusent catégoriquement l'implant d'une tout petite ligne dans l'encart technique à l'intention de gens qui ne pensent pas comme eux.  :^_^:

----------


## O.Boulon

C'est pas interdit en France le cashback ?
C'est toujours ce qu'on m'a indiqué.

----------


## El Gringo

> Sinon, c'est marrant quand même ces gens qui se prétendent ouvert d'esprit qui refusent catégoriquement l'implant d'une tout petite ligne dans l'encart technique à l'intention de gens qui ne pensent pas comme eux.


Non ce n'est pas marrant. Et je ne sais pas de qui tu parles quand tu évoques des prétendus ouverts d'esprit qui refusent une "toute petite ligne", mais si c'est pour nous on a déjà répondu à la question. Et on a déjà ajouté les DRM dans l'encart technique, soit dit en passant.

----------


## Anonyme871

> Euh non, à moins que depuis que j'ai quitté le pays les caisses de supermarché se soient soudain transformés en distribanque.







> Par exemple, tu achète pour 14 euros de fraises tagadas, et tu peux demander à avoir 20 euros en cash. 34 euros te seront alors débités de ton compte.


C'est donc un retrait.  ::(:  Pas besoin d'aller chercher un mot anglais.

----------


## Anonyme871

Ha, sinon j'ai une question. Quelqu'un peut me dire pourquoi les jeux VF sont (il me semble) de moins en moins dotés de la VO. J'aimerai bien avoir le choix moi.  :Emo: . Un truc tout con, mais en ce moment je joue à Mirror's edge, et la vf pue du bec quand même. Et pourtant c'est pas un jeu à fort potentiel scénaristique.

----------


## vive la cliff

> C'est pas interdit en France le cashback ?
> C'est toujours ce qu'on m'a indiqué.


Hop, tu as raison, ça ne se faisait que par chèque, infos là : http://www.ca-charente-perigord.fr/V...Point_Vert.jsp

Gringo



> Non ce n'est pas marrant. Et je ne sais pas de qui tu parles quand tu évoques des prétendus ouverts d'esprit qui refusent d'une "toute petite ligne"


Destresse, je suis pas en train de vous attaquer.

Juste que j'ai lu quelques commentaires sur l'ouverture au monde, le respect de l'oeuvre ect... Le refus catégorique de certains me fait rire. 

C'est marrant qu'on parle des langues ici car je viens d'apprendre qu'on en dénombrait à peu prêt 6 700 (dont 2 500 en danger).

----------


## Murne

> Ha, sinon j'ai une question. Quelqu'un peut me dire pourquoi les jeux VF sont (il me semble) de moins en moins dotés de la VO. J'aimerai bien avoir le choix moi. . Un truc tout con, mais en ce moment je joue à Mirror's edge, et la vf pue du bec quand même. Et pourtant c'est pas un jeu à fort potentiel scénaristique.


Même constat.  ::(:   Je pense que la VO se perd de plus en plus, on est tellement habitué à voir de la VF partout que plus personne (à part les gens de goût, mais nous savons qu'ils sont rares) ne passe les jeux en VO. Je suppose que les vieux joueurs sont habitués aux jeux en VO (j'ai pas connu cette époque...) mais pour les gens de ma génération, les jeux ont toujours été servi en VF. 

Perso je prends la VO chaque fois qu'elle est dispo mais c'est de plus en plus rare, pourtant ça s'avère parfois indispensable (je crois que si j'avais pas pu passer Crysis en VO, j'aurais abandonné dès le second niveau...). Perso je pense que j'ai pas mal progressé grâce aux séries, rien qu'en regardant l'intégrale de The Wire en VO j'ai plus appris qu'en un an de cours d'anglais cette année... En faut pas compter sur les cours d'anglais pour réellement progresser, parce-que tout ce qu'on fait c'est savoir prononcer "policeman" correctement et être capable d'expliquer ce qu'on va faire pendant les vacances...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Euh non, à moins que depuis que j'ai quitté le pays les caisses de supermarché se soient soudain transformés en distribanque.


Hmm tu chipotes là. C'est quand même un "retrait" en plus du paiement de tes achats.

----------


## Grosnours

> Hmm tu chipotes là. C'est quand même un "retrait" en plus du paiement de tes achats.


On peut voir cela comme cela effectivement.
Mais stricto sensu, si tu demandes un "retrait" à ta caissière elle va faire des yeux ronds.
Bref le cashback n'est un retrait que si le cashback existe et est autorisé, ce qui n'est pas le cas en France (cf Boulon). Alors que la notion de retrait elle existe belle et bien. CQFD  :;): .

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Je te souhaite un joyeux séjour dans l'enfer des peluches, toi  :tired:

----------


## Grosnours

Tu peux pas test la logique du second ordre !  ::P:

----------


## Anonyme871

> On peut voir cela comme cela effectivement.
> Mais stricto sensu, si tu demandes un "retrait" à ta caissière elle va faire des yeux ronds.
> Bref le cashback n'est un retrait que si le cashback existe et est autorisé, ce qui n'est pas le cas en France (cf Boulon). Alors que la notion de retrait elle existe belle et bien. CQFD .


Bon alors selon ta logique, on doit plus dire "peine de mort" mais death penalty. :tired:

----------


## Grosnours

> Bon alors selon ta logique, on doit plus dire "peine de mort" mais death penalty.


Mais non, puisque la peine de mort existait en France jusqu'en 1981....

On ne peut pas approximer un cashback à un retrait (au sens où on l'entend actuellement) pour la bonne et simple raison que c'est un achat standard + un retrait combiné.
Donc vous pourrez pétitionner l'Académie tant que vous voudrez quand ce sera autorisé en France, mais avant, je continuerais à appeler cela un cashback.

----------


## Ash_Crow

T'es vraiment d'une mauvaise foi à toute épreuve  ::XD::

----------


## Clad

> C'est pas interdit en France le cashback ?
> C'est toujours ce qu'on m'a indiqué.


Bah les commerçants sympa le font en tout cas. En tout cas au Leclerc il me l'ont pas fait alors que ça m'aurait fait économiser un kilometre d'aller-retour à la banque. Mais les groupes internationaux genre Carrefour doivent le faire non ?

----------


## George Sable

> je prends la VO chaque fois qu'elle est dispo mais c'est de plus en plus rare


Alléluia !

----------


## Bouli

Fais comme moi, commande tes jeux sur amazon.co.uk, là tu es sûr qu'ils sont en anglais. Ou n'importe quel site anglophone.

----------


## Grosnours

> T'es vraiment d'une mauvaise foi à toute épreuve


Pas du tout, la logique pure est de mon côté....  ::P:

----------


## flochy

> Tu lui à envoyer un superbe mail, mais le problème est que le vocabulaire usité est un poil désuet. Il faut toujours se méfier des dictionnaires des synonymes, certains t'offriront des mots complètement inusités (ce que les dictionnaires appellent poliment "vieilli", qui est un bel euphémisme pour dire "n'est plus utilisé depuis un siècle au moins"), comme oncques et los.
> 
> Comme toutes les langues ont une histoire, tu pourrais faire de même avec toutes. Envoyer du courrier en vieil allemand, anglais ou français est facile. Il suffit d'ouvrir un recueil de Villon pour le Français, Richard III pour l'anglais et _Parzival_ pour l'allemand.
> Donc cet argument est lui aussi spécieux....


Peut-être que les anglo-saxons n'hésitent pas à inventer des nouveaux mots (comme cashback par ex.), alors que nous préférons oublier d'anciens mots compliqués... Alors l'écart se creuse !
Cela dit, en anglais, ils trichent, car ce qui fait une grosse différence, ce sont les "phrasal verbs". Et là en terme de facilité à exprimer qqch, on ne peut pas lutter...

----------


## Grosnours

> Peut-être que les anglo-saxons n'hésitent pas à inventer des nouveaux mots (comme cashback par ex.), alors que nous préférons oublier d'anciens mots compliqués... Alors l'écart se creuse !
> Cela dit, en anglais, ils trichent, car ce qui fait une grosse différence, ce sont les "phrasal verbs". Et là en terme de facilité à exprimer qqch, on ne peut pas lutter...


C'est vrai que l'anglais est particulièrement "lego" de ce point de vue. Poum, j'ai un mot nouveau qui apparait, je le transforme un verbe, _I took the jet_ devient _I jetted_.
Cela permet à la langue d'être bien plus compacte, mais ne veut pas dire non plus que le français est forcément moins bon car on utilise une périphrase. C'est juste différent.

Pour les mots désignant de nouvelles inventions, il faut bien voir que nombre de mots nouveaux apparaissent directement en anglais, vu que c'est la langue véhiculaire. Ce qui renforce encore son coté véhiculaire. Un cercle vicieux donc. Maintenant faut-il absolument traduire les mots nouveaux (courriel ?) ou les utiliser tels quels, c'est un débat intéressant.

----------


## flochy

En général, les nouveaux mots pourraient être traduits (et le sont bien souvent). Mais étant liés à des nouvelles technos que nous les jeunes (ou les moins jeunes dans le coup) connaissons et utilisons bien souvent, nous employons le mot anglais (dans la majorité des cas, le premier à être "inventé"). Alors quand vient (enfin) la traduction française, ça semble toujours ringard/dépassé/pas joli d'utiliser cette dernière.
Pour reprendre l'ex de "courriel", la traduction est venue trop longtemps après que le mail soit apparu (bon il y a aussi moins de syllabes dans mail) et entré dans le langage commun.
Je pense qu'il est bon de créer de nouveaux mots en français (pas de raison de ne pas upgrader - pardon mettre à jour - le dico français), mais après seront-ils vraiment utilisés ?

----------


## Crealkiller

"droit au sous-titres français fort pratique pour les nombreux cancres  ::P:  qui nous lisent"
El Gringo, CPC 195

Enfin la reconnaissance!!  ::):  A noter que si gringo ne l'avais pas preciser comme ça dans l'article, peu etre des acheteurs ce serai fait avoir, et un jeux d'aventure ou on pige rien... C'est pas top (surtout que celui là a  deja pas l'air top  :;):  )

Donc merci d'avoir pris en compte notre avis à nous, cancres, Merci.

A noter que pour light of altair c'est directement préciser dans le petit encadré (sans cadre, mais je savais pas comment l'appeler  :^_^:  )du début! C'est parfait ça!!

J'en profite pour te féliciter ici au passage de ton merveilleux dessin paint, franchement j'étais sur à 90 % que tu oserai le faire, mais j'étais également très sur que tu te foulerai pas et que tu remettrai directement ta petite fleurs!
Et non! Tu t'ai fais chier à en faire un autre, moi je dis BRAVO, CA c'est du journalisme professionnel, môssieur  :;):

----------


## El Gringo

> Donc merci d'avoir pris en compte notre avis à nous, cancres, Merci.


On essayait déjà de bien faire avant, hein... Merci merci pour les remarques.

----------


## Alexko

Tiens j'avais pas vu ce topic. J'en profite pour confirmer que les JV sont un bon moyen d'apprendre les langues, en tout cas l'anglais. En classe de Seconde j'avais joué à KOTOR en VO, j'avais déjà un bon niveau scolaire (mais purement scolaire) donc avec un dictionnaire à portée de main c'est bien passé. Bah mon niveau a fait un bond énorme en quelques jours ! Surtout que j'ai fait le jeu au moins 3 fois de suite...

Plus récemment je me suis fait The Witcher en polonais, mais n'ayant aucune connaissance antérieure de cette langue et la flemme de suivre par un apprentissage plus formel derrière, j'ai oublié les 10 mots que j'avais pu apprendre. Mais c'était sympa quand même :D

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Perso je ne pense pas qu'il existe des brêles en apprentissage de langue étrangère mais plutôt des brêles dans un langage particulier. L'anglais marche pas ? Pourquoi ne pas essayer l'espagnol ou l'allemand ? Une 2eme langue, quelle qu'elle soit, ouvre des portes et repousse même les chances de devenir sénile d'après une étude (http://www.info-grece.com/agora.php?read,31,29545,29545).
> Sinon, je n'ai pas trop utilisé les jeux pour améliorer mon angloix : les flims/séries TV et les voyages, c'est le top


Ahaha, l'espagnol, langue que je maitrisais parfaitement en 4e et 3e jusqu'à que le prof nous diffuse qq films latinos des années 70-90. J'ai gerbé, et depuis, je ne fais plus aucuns efforts dans cette langue même pour le bac. Celà dit, j'ai encore quelques notions de bases pour me dépatouiller. 

Sinon, je me suis mis à l'anglais à cause d'X Wing vs Tie Fighter et Mechwarrior 2. J'avais 12 ans bien que j'avais commencé l'anglais à 9 ans et fais un voyage à Londres pour 2 semaines à 10  ans.

Par contre, j'arrive toujours pas à parler ma langue natale même après avoir passé 3 ans dans une école.

----------


## Storm-wolf

Bonjour tout le monde. Je n'ai lu que les deux premières pages, mais la réaction de beaucoup me rappelait un article que j'avais lu récemment, dont voici un extrait:



> _Extrait d'un article (dont les références se trouvent ci-dessous)_
> 
> [...]
> 
> Les Français sont lanterne rouge pour *l'ouverture aux langues étrangères*, la générosité et les pourboires, et avant-derniers pour leur attitude générale et la politesse, selon cette étude internationale réalisée pour le compte du voyagiste en ligne Expedia auprès d'environ 40.000 hôteliers.
> 
> [...]
> On apprend également que les plus râleurs sont les Américains, les Allemands et les Français.
> http://www.actu24.be/article/monde/l...de/315537.aspx


Voilà, juste pour vous montrer que vous ne vous en rendez peut-être pas compte, mais cette mentalité, ce refus de beaucoup de français de s'ouvrir aux autres langues, est perçu par les gens un peu partout dans le monde et ne vous donne pas très bonne réputation.

Je voulais aussi souligner une réaction très typique française aussi (en page 2 je pense) qui allait un peu comme ca: "si je rencontre un anglais en France ben... Il a qu'à parler français."

Cette réaction résume un peu à elle seule la manière dont les étrangers (dont je fais partie) perçoivent les français: ne faisant pas d'effort pour apprendre une autre langue, pensant que le français est déjà bien assez et peu s'utiliser partout (comme il y a 100 ans), et s'offusquant si un étranger ose s'adresser à lui dans une autre langue, alors qu'ils se trouvent tout deux sur sol français. "on est en France ici! Il sait pas apprendre le français celui là?"

Voilà, c'est à peu prêt tout. Cette remarque ne s'adressait pas à ceux qui font des efforts, mais à tout ceux qui reste avec cette mentalité à l'ancienne qui fait au passage beaucoup de tord à l'image de la France et des français partout dans le monde.

J'espère que vous ne vous ne vous sentirez pas trop vexés, ce n'était pas le but.
Si vous me lancez des cailloux, ne visez pas la tête. Ni les couilles.

----------


## mescalin

Mouais, enfin bon là il s'agit pas d'un usage dans la vie de tous les jours mais dans un jeu vidéo. C'est quand même différent. Je trouve ça légitime de dire qu'on a pas a se mettre a l'anglais pour pouvoir jouer. Après, apprendre la langue en jouant, why not ? (ahah) Mais bon disons que ça exclut d'emblée une partie de non-anglophones.

Sinon je suis d'accord, mais c'est un peu HS (comme les dernières pages d'ailleurs). Les français sont des gros flemmards qui veulent pas faire d'efforts. Et tout est fait pour les conforter dans l'idée que maitriser une autre langue n'est pas indispensable dans ce monde puisqu'il y a les pays de la _francophonie_ [INSERT MARSEILLAISE HERE] et que celle-ci doit s'imposer face aux méchants anglicismsmeux. Mais c'est une éducation qu'il faut revoir dans sa globalité et ça, c'est pas prêt d'arriver.

----------


## Wobak

> Bonjour tout le monde. Je n'ai lu que les deux premières pages, mais la réaction de beaucoup me rappelait un article que j'avais lu récemment, dont voici un extrait:
> 
> 
> Voilà, juste pour vous montrer que vous ne vous en rendez peut-être pas compte, mais cette mentalité, ce refus de beaucoup de français de s'ouvrir aux autres langues, est perçu par les gens un peu partout dans le monde et ne vous donne pas très bonne réputation.
> 
> Je voulais aussi souligner une réaction très typique française aussi (en page 2 je pense) qui allait un peu comme ca: "si je rencontre un anglais en France ben... Il a qu'à parler français."
> 
> Cette réaction résume un peu à elle seule la manière dont les étrangers (dont je fais partie) perçoivent les français: ne faisant pas d'effort pour apprendre une autre langue, pensant que le français est déjà bien assez et peu s'utiliser partout (comme il y a 100 ans), et s'offusquant si un étranger ose s'adresser à lui dans une autre langue, alors qu'ils se trouvent tout deux sur sol français. "on est en France ici! Il sait pas apprendre le français celui là?"
> 
> ...


Autant je suis d'accord avec la première partie de ton discours, autant la 2e non.

Quand je vais dans un pays étranger, je fais l'effort soit de me promener avec quelqu'un qui connait la langue, soit d'en apprendre suffisamment pour communiquer.

J'estime que c'est le minimum de respect au peuple auquel je rends visite que d'apprendre sa langue, ne fût-ce que superficiellement.
J'estime que je peux attendre la même chose d'un étranger en France, par pur respect. Même s'il commence par "heuu escousez moua, je ... Do you speak english ?" je lui parlerai en Anglais volontiers...

Je précise pour éviter les écueils que je suis bi- voire tri-lingue  ::):

----------


## SAYA

> Je précise pour éviter les écueils que je suis bi- voire tri-lingue


  ::):  Bravo, admiration !!!! J'aimerais tant au moins posséder l'anglais (je vais souvent voir des films en VO, j'arrive à lire - ou tout au moins à comprendre le sens général - mais pour m'exprimer c'est autre chose)
J'ai le souvenir de ma visite en Floride ; j'ai toujours réussi à me faire comprendre ; j'ai trouvé là bas des gens extraordinairement accueillants qui m'ont bien des fois aidée pour retrouver mon chemin et je me fais toujours un devoir de rendre la pareille aux étrangers qui sont un peu perdus chez nous. Parfois même je les accompagne si c'est nécessaire.

----------


## Grosnours

Cool un concours de b*** !  ::lol:: 
Alors moi, je suis quadrilingue !  :Cigare: 

Ce que raconte Storm-wolf est relativement exact, on a pas la meilleur image du monde à l'étranger en ce qui concerne la connaissance des langues (et pour plein d'autres raisons mais ce n'est pas le propos ici).

Autant effectivement, parler la langue locale est extrêmement bien vu par l'habitant et garanti un bonus de sympathie immédiat, autant il faut bien voir aussi que, surtout dans un pays touristique tel que la France, un minimum de pragmatisme est le bienvenu, ce qui signifie que parler la langue véhiculaire internationale (l'anglais) est indispensable au moins dans le tourisme et les services.
Imaginez la tête que vous feriez si vous partiez en vacances en Grèce ou en Espagne et que tous les locaux ne parlaient que leur langue.....

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ne serait-ce que faire l'effort de prendre un bouquin de phrases étrangères toutes faites (pour les touristes).
QUitte à faire poirauter un peu l'interlocuteur d'en face en cherchant la bonne phrase  ::P:

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

> Bonjour [...] les couilles.


Attend... Tu va dans un pays étranger en parlant *ta* langue, et tu te plains du manque d'ouverture des habitants parce qu'il ne l'ont pas apprise ?  ::huh::

----------


## Clad

> Attend... Tu va dans un pays étranger en parlant *ta* langue, et tu te plains du manque d'ouverture des habitants parce qu'il ne l'ont pas apprise ?


Non, il va dans un pays étranger et il se plaint du manque d'ouverture de ses habitants parcqu'ils ne parlent pas la langue internationale.

Ce qui est tout à fait compréhensible. J'ai pas envie d'apprendre le tchèque pour aller en czech republic, et j'attend pas d'eux qu'ils parlent français.

----------


## Ash_Crow

Mouais. Autant je comprends qu'on demande de quelqu'un bossant dans le tourisme ou le commerce de parler anglais, autant en exiger autant d'un paysan ou d'un ouvrier, je trouve ça exagéré. Que ce soit en France ou en République tchèque. Dans ce cas là, autant se débrouiller avec un livre de phrases, comme l'a suggéré Cacao.

Sinon, puisque ce fil parle de l'anglais, et que je suis en train de relire _La Compagnie Blanche_ de Sir Arthur Conan Doyle, j'ai trouvé approprié de remettre ici ce qu'un des plus grands écrivains britanniques place dans la bouche d'un érudit de Cambridge à propos de cette langue :




> "It is not a tongue for men of sweet birth and delicate upbringing. It is a foul, snorting, snarling manner of speech. For myself, I swear by the learned Polycarp that I have most ease with Hebrew, and after that perchance with Arabian."


 ::P:

----------


## Clad

So then, you consider "Où sont les toilettes" enough as far as human relationship goes ?

Don't you give a shit about other people culture, food, and way of thinking ?

Btw, I'm pretty sure most Czech speak english, and, because it's what really matter, will be willing to talk to you. That, I know from experience.

I also know from experience that even though most people around here, at least in big cities, would theoretically be able to speak basic english, they just won't. It's not a matter of knowledge, it's a matter of close-mindness.

And please notice that you understood this post as if it was written in your native language. See ? No need to bitch about neither CPC not explaining what's available in french and what's not nor those damn foreigners not speaking french.

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

Nan nan, pas du tout ounderstoude comme si c'était du français. Pas compris l'intérêt non plus.
Mais sinon c'est vrai qu'ils sont ouverts d'esprits ces anglophones à tous parler anglais.

----------


## Ash_Crow

Au lieu de te la péter, relis mon message, parce que tu ne l'as manifestement pas compris du tout. Je n'ai pas dit que je me foutais de la culture des autres. Ni que je pensais les Tchèques incapables de parler l'anglais. Mais juste que je n'exige pas d'eux de le parler parce que je ne veux pas faire l'effort d'apprendre un minimum de leur langue pour aller les voir.

----------


## Clad

Donc tu penses que tu vas visiter que trois pays dans ta vie ? (et déjà, apprendre trois langues  étrangeres c'est pas mal) Une fois que t'as été en Italie, en Allemagne et en Espagne c'est bon c'est fini ?

Ou alors tu penses que tu vas apprendre 20 langues pour visiter 20 pays ?

Ou alors puisque tu as pas le temps d'apprendre 20 langues tu vas juste rester à moisir chez toi ?

Ou alors tu te contente de savoir dire "passe moi le sel" et "où est la gare ?", dans chacune des langues ? Super, tu vas à l'autre bout du monde juste pour regarder les cailloux alors. (et là ça vaut pas le coup, les cailloux dans ton jardin sont sensiblement les même) L'interêt de voyager, c'est, au bout du compte, de rencontrer les gens non ? Si vous avez pas tout les deux une langue riche et commune à votre disposition, télécharge des photos de chinois sur internet ça deviendra au même.

Gorth : Scoop ! J'en ai rien à péter de l'anglais en lui même. Et la plupart de gens que tu englobes comme étant les "anglophones" (je suppose, pas d'origine) aussi. C'est pas l'anglais qui est un facteur d'ouverture, c'est la _lingua franca_. En l'occurence, là aujourd'hui maintenant en 2009 il se trouve que c'est l'anglais. Il s'agit pas de s'incliner devant les valeurs de l'un des pays qui utilise l'anglais comme langue nationale, mais d'avoir une base commune de communication. Après, l'anglais n'a pas toujours été la _lingua franca_, mais avant l'anglais, il n'y a jamais eu de _lingua franca_ vraiment universelle (le latin, le français... étaient ils vraiment parlé en Asie ?), alors profitons de cette chance.

---------- Post ajouté à 10h57 ----------




> Nan nan, pas du tout ounderstoude


Bah écoute preuve que si, puisque tu réagis à mon message.

Après, tu as peut être mis un peu de temps à dechiffrer, mais ça c'est pas une question de connaissance mais d'habitude. Et ça se soigne très bien. Avec un sécateur par exemple. Pour couper le poil drû dans ta main.

----------


## Anonyme871

Mouaih y'a le forum anglais pour la pignole.  :tired: 
Sinon faudrai que t'arrive à comprendre que y'a plein de gens qui ont d'autres préoccupations que d'apprendre l'anglais et que pour visiter un pays tout les 5 ans, y'a rien d'aberrant à prendre un petit dico de phrases comme suggéré plus haut. Je dirai même que c'est le B.a ba du bon touriste. Celui qui vient pas s'enfermer dans un hôtel mais s'ouvre au pays qu'il visite. 
Et non seulement ça serait énorme si tout les touristes faisaient ça mais je pense qu'on ne peut pas en demander plus.

----------


## Clad

Mais quel est le putain d'interêt de visiter un pays si tu peux pas communiquer avec les locaux ?

Si c'est juste pour regarder bêtement, ya un truc très bien pour ça, ça s'appelle google image et c'est bien moins cher. Et si c'est pour demander "Dove sono les chiottes ?", je suis sur que tu as déjà ce qu'il faut pour faire caca dans ta maison.

Et même sans parler de voyager, tu fais comment pour savoir ce qui se passe en Iran si t'as pas une langue commune avec ceux qui arrivent à traverser les bridages gouvernementaux ?

Et comment tu te renseigne sur la dernière distro linux à la mode ou le dernier hardware Amiga developpé par des italiens ? T'attend qu'on en parle dans CPC ? Tu risques d'attendre un peu avant que la redac passe sur Amiga...

----------


## Anonyme871

M'ok t'es borné quoi. 
Donc si je suis ton raisonnement, mes beaux-parents qui ne parlent pas anglais mais qui font l'effort d'apprendre certains mots de la langue du pays qu'ils visitent et d'essayer de parler un peu la langue aux gens ne méritent pas de sortir de France parce qu'ils apprennent pas l'anglais.
Désolé mais t'es franchement en dehors de toute réalité.

----------


## Clad

> M'ok t'es borné.


Poil au nez.



> Désolé


Poil au nez.



> mais t'es franchement en dehors de toute réalité.


Poil au nez.




> gens ne méritent pas de sortir de France parce qu'ils apprennent pas l'anglais.


C'est pas une histoire de mériter, c'est juste que ça n'a aucun interêt si tu peux pas communiquer avec les gens.

----------


## Anonyme871

Merci de me donner raison.  ::(:

----------


## Clad

Mais c'est toujours un plaisir que d'avoir affaire à vous, monseigneur.

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

> Mais quel est le putain d'interêt de visiter un pays si tu peux pas communiquer avec les locaux ?
> 
> Si c'est juste pour regarder bêtement, ya un truc très bien pour ça, ça s'appelle google image et c'est bien moins cher.


Mais quel est le putain d'interêt de visiter un pays si tu n'y vois pas d'autre intérêt que de communiquer avec les locaux ?

Si c'est juste pour parler bêtement, ya un truc très bien pour ça, ça s'appelle irc et c'est bien moins cher.

----------


## Anonyme871

Ton raisonnement est complètement absurde, sauf si tout le monde parlait anglais et c'est pas le cas. 
On peut largement mieux communiquer dans un pays étranger avec un pti dico de la langue du pays et des gestes qu'en ayant une licence d'anglais. Et tu sera toujours mieux reçu si tu fais l'effort de bredouiller quelques mots dans la langue locale que de te la ramener avec ton putain d'anglais.
Et on parle bien de touristes hein. 
Parce que dans le milieu pro, il est évidant que si tu pars à l'étranger ou que tu fréquente les milieux internationaux (genre des conf') t'as intérêt à savoir parler anglais.

----------


## Clad

Sauf que, encore une fois, il faut bien avoir une langue commune. A moins d'aller demander sur IRC où sont les toilettes.

Edit : Et en faisant des grand geste avec un petit dico (ou des petits gestes avec un grand dico, ce qui est un peu plus efficace), comment ils peuvent te parler de leur culture ?

D'accord, tu pourras te debrouiller pour savoir où est le supermarché le plus proche. Par contre, ils risquent pas de t'expliquer qu'avant, il y avait une forêt qui a été rasée pour construire le centre commercial dans lequel était édifié un mémorial aux citoyens de la ville qui étaient mort en la défendant d'une invasion d'ours-pirate-zombie en 1746.

Et si tu vas dans le pays des ours-pirate-zombie, c'est pour savoir où est le supermarché ou comment les ancêtres des locaux ont combattu les ours-pirate-zombie ?

Accessoirement, si, ça te fait peut être mal mais dans beaucoup, et de plus en plus, de pays la majorité des gens parlent anglais. Il n'y a qu'en France qu'on se recroqueville sur nous même comme ça. Il n'y a qu'en France qu'on oblige les erasmus à parler notre langue.

----------


## getcha

> Mais quel est le putain d'interêt de visiter un pays si tu peux pas communiquer avec les locaux ?
> 
> Si c'est juste pour regarder bêtement, ya un truc très bien pour ça, ça s'appelle google image et c'est bien moins cher. Et si c'est pour demander "Dove sono les chiottes ?", je suis sur que tu as déjà ce qu'il faut pour faire caca dans ta maison.


Nimp, tu peut parler aux gens locaux sur internet, ta pas besoin d'aller dans un pays pour ca. Enfin bon j'imagine que tu fais partie des gens qui pensent que l'on peut très bien apprécier une toile de maitre sur un écran d'ordinateur ou crier POIVRONS! Dans le colisée sur Google Maps.

----------


## Anonyme871

> Sauf que, encore une fois, il faut bien avoir une langue commune. A moins d'aller demander sur IRC où sont les toilettes.


Ouai, mais rien à voir avec du tourisme. C'est ce que t'explique Gorth. Mais tu me semble bien borné comme garçon.

---------- Post ajouté à 11h29 ----------




> ...



Heu. Parce que tout ces gens parleraient anglais peut-être ? Tu n'es pas réaliste du tout.
Et puis tu sais très bien que le tourisme c'est pas ça.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> L'interêt de voyager, c'est, au bout du compte, de rencontrer les gens non ?


Nan c'est l'intérêt que tu y vois. D'ailleurs c'est bien beau de parler de communication, quand on voit déjà qu'en changeant de département ça ne se parle pas des masses hormis les politesses d'usages.

Et comparer une photo à une visite en vraie d'un volcan ou d'une forêt équatoriale...Chapeau.

Dépaysement ça  te parles ?

----------


## Anonyme871

> Accessoirement, si, ça te fait peut être mal mais dans beaucoup, et de plus en plus, de pays la majorité des gens parlent anglais. Il n'y a qu'en France qu'on se recroqueville sur nous même comme ça. Il n'y a qu'en France qu'on oblige les erasmus à parler notre langue.


Non, moi je comprends l'intérêt de l'anglais même si dans ma vie de tout les jours il ne m'est pas vital. Je n'ai jamais parlé de mon cas personnel car il n'est pas intéressent mais j'essaye de me mettre à la place de la majorité des gens.

Evite les jugements à l'emporte pièce du style "bou t'es contre l'anglais ouin ouin sale franchouillard". J'essaye d'avoir une position mesurée.  ::|:

----------


## Grosnours

> Mouais. Autant je comprends qu'on demande de quelqu'un bossant dans le tourisme ou le commerce de parler anglais, autant en exiger autant d'un paysan ou d'un ouvrier, je trouve ça exagéré. Que ce soit en France ou en République tchèque. Dans ce cas là, autant se débrouiller avec un livre de phrases, comme l'a suggéré Cacao.


Je suis d'accord avec toi, je parlais bien de besoin de connaitre la langue véhicule pour le tourisme et les services (commerce, taxi, etc...).
Je ne suis pas du tout choqué qu'on s'adresse à moi dans les bus d'Athènes en grec, c'est bien normal, et pourtant Dieu sait si le coin est touristique.




> Sinon, puisque ce fil parle de l'anglais, et que je suis en train de relire _La Compagnie Blanche_ de Sir Arthur Conan Doyle, j'ai trouvé approprié de remettre ici ce qu'un des plus grands écrivains britanniques place dans la bouche d'un érudit de Cambridge à propos de cette langue :


A mais personne n'a jamais dit que l'anglais était une belle langue non plus, faut pas déconner...  :;): 





> So then, you consider "Où sont les toilettes" enough as far as human relationship goes ?
> 
> Don't you give a shit about other people culture, food, and way of thinking ?
> 
> Btw, I'm pretty sure most Czech speak english, and, because it's what really matter, will be willing to talk to you. That, I know from experience.
> 
> I also know from experience that even though most people around here, at least in big cities, would theoretically be able to speak basic english, they just won't. It's not a matter of knowledge, it's a matter of close-mindness.
> 
> And please notice that you understood this post as if it was written in your native language. See ? No need to bitch about neither CPC not explaining what's available in french and what's not nor those damn foreigners not speaking french.



Punaise le gars qui comprend ce post comme si c'était sa langue maternelle, je peux te dire qu'il est pas anglais.....  ::P: 
C'est sacrément lourd et plein de convolutions, pas du tout la phrase anglaise typique. L'anglais est ma langue de communication de tous les jours et j'ai eu du mal à comprendre, mention spéciale à la dernière phrase qui s'emmêle entre les not et les nor à la pelle.
C'est un exemple type de la phrase pensée en français et écrite en anglais. Et si ce n'est pas le cas, tu es bien rouillé, Clad....


Bon sinon pour revenir au sujet (d'ailleurs je sens un déplacement dans le topic Tout ou Rien imminent, comme pour le topic du franglais), il ne s'agit pas d'imposer la connaissance et l'expression de l'anglais à toute la population de tous les pays, faut pas déconner. Les tchèques parlent anglais (et allemand et russe) tout simplement parce que le tchèque n'est pas vraiment super populaire en tant que langue véhiculaire, c'est tout. Donc les tchèques qui ne sorte jamais du pays n'ont absolument pas besoin de connaître autre chose que leur langue maternelle. Idem avec tous les pays dont la langue n'a jamais été utilisé hors frontières.

Par contre si tu prends le cas de la France, de la Russie, de l'Allemagne, de l'Espagne, du Portugal, etc..., ce sont des pays où les habitants peuvent légitimement penser qu'un nombre non négligeable d'étranger parlent leur langue. Et je ne vois pas en quoi cela serait condamnable.
C'est tout naturel au contraire, il suffit de voir le don pour les langues des américains. Ah tiens on me souffle dans l'oreillette qu'ils n'en ont aucun....

----------


## Clad

C'est de l'anglais litteraire, regarde shakespeare, c'est tout aussi plein de nor à plus savoir qu'en foutre. Et lui n'était qu'un minable à côté de moi. Je te met au défi de trouver le moindre... "francicisme".

You don't say me english no good, you hear me ? I'm a fucking genius in that head of mine, I speak english so good nigga like you can't understand.

Non mais sans déconner, tu trouves que mes posts ici sont écrit avec des "phrases françaises typique" ? Je hais et je conchie la phrase typique au style plate et morne, indépendament de la langue. Je suis un artisan du langage moi monsieur ! Je n'éructe pas, je crée. Comme plus haut avec cette superbe trouvaille : répondre "poil au nez" aux phrases en "é". Une utilisation inédite de la langue au service d'un goût sûr et raffiné.

Quand ma femme me faisait remarquer, comme toi, qu'un anglais ne prononcerait jamais une phrase pareil, je lui répondais que c'est une preuve que je parlais un bien meilleur anglais que les anglais eux même. Je te fais la même réponse.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ca va les chevilles sinon ?  ::siffle::

----------


## Grosnours

Toi qui justement prône la communication entre peuple et qui dit que la principale raison de partir en vacances est justement de rencontrer l'autre, tu manies là de biens étranges concepts.
Non, tu ne parles pas mieux l'anglais qu'un anglais, tu le parles plus mal. Qu'importe qu'il soit plus pur, il est complètement "irrelevant" dans une discussion standard (sans s'enfoncer dans les stéréotypes de l'anglais argotique). Comme je le soulignais dans la discussion sur le franglais, la seule aulne à laquelle mesurer un parlé est à l'usage, pas à un quelconque classicisme académique.
C'est d'ailleurs peut-être un des problèmes de l'apprentissage de l'anglais en France, mais c'est une autre question.
Un exemple de ce que je viens de dire peut se trouver dans les messages d'un zigoto qui il y a quelques temps ne pouvait écrire un message sans mettre 30 mots ampoulés, précieux et désuets à la ligne. Outre le fait qu'il utilisait mal le vocabulaire, cela ne lui faisait pas parler un français meilleur, mais moins bon que la moyenne ici.

Bref, l'usage seul compte, et ceci dans toutes les langues.
Comme tu es un artisan du langage, tu va pouvoir t'amuser en anglais justement en utilisant sa concision, sa malléabilité et son sens du raccourci, plutôt qu'en faisant du Proust anglophone....  ::P: 

PS : ta femme a toujours raison, c'est une leçon que toute homme marié apprend très vite, voyons...  :^_^:

----------


## Clad

(sans déconner, vous me faites flipper parfois sur ce forum)

----------


## Grosnours

Merci, merci.  :Cigare:

----------


## SAYA

> quand on voit déjà qu'en changeant de département ça ne se parle pas des masses hormis les politesses d'usages.


Alors là c'est bien vrai. Même pas la peine de changer de département, commençons déjà à regarder un peu autour de nous dans les transports, par exemple... ça fait froid dans le dos de voir les "minois" souriants dès le matin ! Alors imaginez le soir !  Et si par malheur vous vous permettez d'adresser un "pardon" pour passer, vous n'avez en retour qu'un oeil noir (ne généralisons pas mais c'est une grande majorité). Si vous avez des velléités de parler vous passez pour un extra-terrestre.

Et partout dialogue et sourire c'est pas cher et ça permet de bien commencer sa journée.





> Et comparer une photo à une visite en vraie d'un volcan ou d'une forêt équatoriale...Chapeau.
> 
> Dépaysement ça  te parles ?


Et pour en revenir à l'anglais, je regrette vraiment de ne pas maîtriser cette langue car j'aurai probablement mieux "vadrouillé" aux USA sans dépendre des uns ou des autres et j'aurai eu plaisir à faire d'agréables rencontres... Parler trois mots + la gestuelle je me suis fait comprendre, mais c'est frustrant de ne pas pouvoir échanger correctement.

----------


## O.Boulon

Clad, six points pour le N-word.
Et pas la peine de m'expliquer ce que tu voulais dire, j'ai très bien compris, c'est juste que tu dois te tenir dans les limites imposées par la charte.

Sinon, il parle quand même très bien anglais le taré, rien à voir avec l'autre polio qui nous servait le littré dans le désordre.

----------


## Wobak

> Quand ma femme me faisait remarquer, comme toi, qu'un anglais ne prononcerait jamais une phrase pareil, je lui répondais que c'est une preuve que je parlais un bien meilleur anglais que les anglais eux même. Je te fais la même réponse.


Bien parler, ou parler un anglais littéraire, ne te servira qu'en discutant avec un académicien.

Je pense qu'on ne peut pas dire que tu parles mal anglais, mais que tu parles anglais avec un contraste trop grand par rapport à la majorité des gens.

C'est un peu comme l'on te causât uniquement par litotes et autres figures de styles alambiquées en français, entre futur dans le passé et subjonctif imparfait. C'est propre, mais pas naturel. C'est là toute la différence entre anglais "théorique" et anglais "pratique" à mon sens.

----------


## Grosnours

> Sinon, il parle quand même très bien anglais le taré, rien à voir avec l'autre polio qui nous servait le littré dans le désordre.


Personne ne conteste qu'il connait l'anglais, c'est bien un minimum après y avoir vécu.
Mais sort le post qu'il a écrit à un anglophone et il te dira immédiatement qu'il a été rédigé par un non-anglophone, c'est tout. Ce qui la fout mal quand on écrit volontairement un post anglais dans un forum français, c'en est même carrément ironique.

Mais c'est vrai que ma comparaison avec l'autre Littré-fanboy était exagérée...  ::P:

----------


## Ash_Crow

> A mais personne n'a jamais dit que l'anglais était une belle langue non plus, faut pas déconner...


Ah c'est dommage, j'ai justement mis cette citation pour déconner ;p




> Les tchèques parlent anglais (et allemand et russe) tout simplement parce que le tchèque n'est pas vraiment super populaire en tant que langue véhiculaire, c'est tout.


C'est un peu HS, mais il me semblait justement que, bien que les personnes d'origine allemande constituent la plus grosse minorité nationale là-bas; l'allemand n'était pas la bonne langue à employer si on voulait se faire bien voir en Rép. Tchèque :/ Et que même les jeunes Sudètes n'apprennent plus l'allemand...


(Sinon, c'est qui le Littré-fanboy ? On peut le voir dans ses œuvres ?)

----------


## Frypolar

Ça commence là : http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread...22#post2241022

----------


## Grosnours

Voila pour le précieux ridicule (en particulier le topic sur la mort de Jackson):

http://forum.canardpc.com/member.php?u=20543

---------- Post ajouté à 16h12 ----------




> Ça commence là : http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread...22#post2241022


Non seulement je me fais griller d'une seconde, mais en plus c'est pour qu'on mette un de mes posts !
 ::(:

----------


## Ash_Crow

Merci !

----------


## Crealkiller

> Punaise le gars qui comprend ce post comme si c'était sa langue maternelle, je peux te dire qu'il est pas anglais.....


Je le comprend pas du tout et pourtant je suis pas anglais, c'est grave doc? ^^



> Bon sinon pour revenir au sujet (d'ailleurs je sens un déplacement dans le topic Tout ou Rien imminent, comme pour le topic du franglais)


Pas vraiment le sujet est au bon endroit, c'est le débat qui a un tantinet dérivé! Mais vu qu'il est assez intéressant...c'est donc aps trop dérangeant :^_^: 

Sinon un peu plus haut un mec parle d'erasmus et comme quoi ya que en france qu'on demande au etudiants erasmus de parler Français. Je vais peu-être dire une connerie mais, erasmus justement, c'est pas juste un organisme qui aide les étudint à partir dans un pays étranger, justement pour y apprendre la langue???

Sinon sa sert a quoi d'aller en espagne pour apprendre l'anglais? Autant faire un voyage Erasmus en australie...

----------


## Clad

D'accord, et pour la finlande, le denmark, la lettonie... Toutes ces langues qui sont quasiment pas enseignées au lycée, tu fais comment ? On s'en fiche, on n'envoit personne, ils n'avaient qu'à avoir l'allemand ou l'espagnol comme langue nationale ?

Accessoirement, je peux me tromper mais il me semble que l'Australie n'est pas en europe. (comme dirait GMB, la méprise est honnête)

----------


## O.Boulon

Sinon, je répète : l'anglais de Clad est pas alambiqué, il est juste posh à mort.
Tout le monde le comprendra, le respectera, le classera immédiatement dans le système de caste british.
Mais c'est juste qu'on lui pétera la gueule au pub.

----------


## Grosnours

Let's just say we agree to (heftily) disagree, Boulon, and that's about it.

----------


## mescalin

Hé les traitres, ya une section pour parler le dialecte de la perfide albion : http://forum.canardpc.com/forumdisplay.php?f=70

----------


## Nilsou

J'avoue m'être un peu emporté dans mon premier post, je ne pense pas que la langue française soit supérieure a la langue anglaise mais le contraire ne l'es pas non plus.

La langue anglaise est certes aujourd'hui la langue "sois disant" mondial mais il faut bien se rendre compte que c'est aussi très occidental comme conceptions.

Je me demande si au niveau mondial le chinois ne prédomine pas, et je suis pratiquement certain que le français est dans le top des langues les plus parlé, après le chinois, l'arabe, l'anglais, et l'espagnol.

Je suis contre l'uniformisation des langues et pour la diversité à ce niveau.
Je pense que la plupart des culture repose pour une grande partie sur le langage et si un pays perd sa langue au profit d'une autre alors il perd une partie de sa culture.

La pseudo mode actuel consistant a aduler l'anglais et a angliser un maximum la vie de tout les jours ,est , je trouve, vraiment regrettable.

Certaine français en viendraient presque a regarder des séries française ou a lire des livres français dans leur traduction anglaise.

D'autre regarderons les film en VOSTFR uniquement parce que c'est "cool" et que c'est "a la mode" (surtout dans le milieu djeunz) alors qu'ils ne comprennent que dalle au texte.

J'admets que certaine séries/films/livres/jeux anglais sont mal traduit en français mais d'autre y gagne presque avec la traduction (bien peu) tandis que la majorité n'y perd rien.

Quand a la restitution des jeux de mots... Un bon traducteurs y réussis sans problème, en les changeant parfois, par exemple je peut citer la traduction magnifique (maintes fois récompensé) efféctué par Patrick Couton sur les annales du disques mondes.

Voila bref, mon avis est donc que la VF est très souvent vachement bien et que beaucoup ne passe a l'anglais que par un phénomène de mode que je trouve bien dommage.

Dans certain cas (de personne) c'est presque triste de voir des gens renier a un tels points leurs propres langues, et donc leur propre culture.

Mais bon je parle de cas extrême que je n'ai pas rencontré sur ce forum mais dans ma vie d'étudiant actuel.

Voila voila.

(sinon je regarde aussi des série en VO quand je pense que la VF est mauvaise... Mais de la a dire que la VF ,des jeux blizzard par exemple, est mauvaise, il y a un pas énorme que beaucoup franchissent inexplicablement)

----------


## Grosnours

Ce qui est bien avec tes messages, c'est leur constance.
Ton premier pouvait se résumer en "c'est n'importe quoi", et bien cela tombe bien le deuxième aussi.

Le fait que tu ne comprennes pas le concept de langue véhiculaire est assez fascinant, tout comme l'est la théorie de l'anglais parlé uniquement par "mode". Et c'est sans compter la négation du fait que certaines choses sont intraduisibles ou perdues dans la translation, en particulier l'humour.

Bref, pour répondre a tes affirmations, non l'anglais comme langue véhiculaire n'est pas un concept occidental, c'est un concept mondial. Si tu va en Corée, en Chine, en Japon ou a Singapour, tu parleras quoi comme langue avec les autochtones ?
L'anglais.
Personne n'a nié que le mandarin ("le chinois" cela ne veut rien dire) était la langue la plus parlée au monde, pour autant, extrêmement peu de monde la parle en dehors de Chine. C'est le concept même de la langue véhiculaire : la langue qui sera utilisée quand deux personnes de langues complètement différente tenteront de communiquer. Quand un Saoudien et un Norvégien se rencontrent ils parleront anglais, pas chinois.

Ton concept de mode est complètement faux. On ne lit pas de livres en anglais par mode, mais simplement parce que la majeure production de la littérature mondiale qui nous arrive est d'origine anglaise. Et quoi que tu puisses en penser toute traduction est toujours une trahison. Il est donc plus que naturel de chercher a lire une œuvre dans sa langue originelle, qui est l'anglais la plupart du temps. Par contre si tu cherches a lire Goethe, il vaut mieux le faire en allemand (cf notre Georges Sable local).

----------


## SAYA

> J'avoue m'être un peu emporté dans mon premier *message*, je ne pense pas que la langue française soit supérieure *à* la langue anglaise mais le contraire ne l'es*t* pas non plus.
> 
> La langue anglaise est certes aujourd'hui la langue "soi*t* disant" mondial*e* mais il faut bien se rendre compte que c'est aussi très occidental comme conceptio*n*.
> 
> Je me demande si au niveau mondial le chinois ne prédomine pas *? J*e suis pratiquement certain que le français est dans le top des langues les plus parlé*es*, après le chinois, l'arabe, l'anglais, et l'espagnol.
> 
> Je suis contre l'uniformisation des langues et pour la diversité à ce niveau.
> Je pense que la plupart des culture*s* repose*nt* pour une grande partie sur le langage et si un pays perd sa langue au profit d'une autre alors il perd une partie de sa culture.
> 
> ...


On a bien compris tu aimes le français (sans parler de la construction des phrases... Et puis tu ne devrais pas employer d'anglicismes) ::P:

----------


## Wobak

D'ailleurs, comme dirait l'autre, les anglicismes, c'est un truc de loser  ::lol:: .

----------


## Frypolar

> Ton concept de mode est complètement faux.


Absolument pas. Il est partiellement faux surtout en ce qui concerne les livres mais pour les films il a raison. Pas mal de monde, et je dis ça parce qu'il y en a autour de moi, regarde les films en VOSTFR sans rien comprendre à ce qui est dit. Ils suivent le film seulement en lisant et là il y a une grosse perte (raccourci + traduction). Quand tu leur demandes pourquoi c'est mieux la réponse est toujours "parce que c'est en anglais". C'est tout. Alors qu'ils lisent les sous-titres  ::|: . Pour la VOST c'est un peu moins pire mais là encore on perd beaucoup alors qu'avec une version complètement traduite, même imparfaite, la perte serait beaucoup moins importante. Mais non, c'est mieux simplement parce que "c'est en anglais". Ils n'évoquent même pas le fait que ça leur permet de s'habituer aux sons anglais (d'ailleurs ça a pas l'air de les aider  :tired: ).

----------


## flochy

Sauf que même si tu passes ton temps à lire les sous-titres, d'abord tu vas vite te lasser de le faire, ensuite parce que souvent la lecture rapide nécessaire est aussi un frein, et bien tu retournes vite à la VF. Ce qui est dommage car tu dans la traduction d'un film, tu perds aussi les intonations des acteurs, qui ont été choisi en fonction de leur jeu et de leur voix.
Donc à mon avis les personnes qui regardent les VOSTF juste pour dire, alors qu'en fait ils ont passé le film à lire, ne vont pas le faire longtemps. Il ne s'agit alors pas d'une mode, mais juste de se la raconter (?) [je ne vois pas l'intérêt].

Cela dit, on ne devrait pas tarder à faire un amalgame dans ce topic d'une version anglaise sous-titrée français et d'une version originale (pas forcément anglaise) sous-titrée ou non.

Ainsi quelque soit la langue, une version _originale_ va respecter les choix de l'auteur/réalisateur. Il est donc préférable selon moi de la privilégier. En fonction de la langue et des connaissances du spectateur, les sous-titres sont (au choix) : un support / une traduction.

----------


## Toxic

> tu perds aussi les intonations des acteurs, qui ont été choisi en fonction de leur jeu et de leur voix.


Bof, la plupart du temps les acteurs sont choisis en fonction de leur gueule de beau gosse ou de leurs nichons, donc cet argument en faveur de la VO est de moins en moins valable.
Non ce qui est surtout chiant avec la VF c'est que c'est toujours les mêmes 30 voix qui reviennent pour doubler tout le monde, et du coup entendre que CP3O a la même voix que Benny Hill ça nuit un peu à l'immersion c'est sûr.

----------


## flochy

Spa faux. Et :
"jeu d'acteur" pour une nana = taille des nichons = influence sur la cavité thoracique = influence sur la voix. CQJVD.

(comment ça c'est tiré par les cheveux ?) ::ninja::

----------


## SAYA

> Donc à mon avis les personnes qui regardent les VOSTF juste pour dire, alors qu'en fait ils ont passé le film à lire, ne vont pas le faire longtemps. Il ne s'agit alors pas d'une mode, mais juste de se la raconter (?) [je ne vois pas l'intérêt].


Je ne suis pas d'accord. S'immerger dans un film en VO ne peut qu'habituer l'oreille et au fil du temps tu t'aperçois que tu comprends de mieux en mieux. De plus c'est une habitude  et je ne pense pas que tu perdes forcément grand chose, en lisant. Va voir un film en VO retourne le voir en VF et tu verras que là, oui, tu y perds. Les voix ne correspondent souvent pas aux personnages et pour peu qu'il y ait un léger décalage ça fiche tout en l'air. Et puis n'est pas là une façon ludique d'acquérir quelques bases ?

----------


## Grosnours

> Absolument pas. Il est partiellement faux surtout en ce qui concerne les livres mais pour les films il a raison. Pas mal de monde, et je dis ça parce qu'il y en a autour de moi, regarde les films en VOSTFR sans rien comprendre à ce qui est dit. Ils suivent le film seulement en lisant et là il y a une grosse perte (raccourci + traduction). Quand tu leur demandes pourquoi c'est mieux la réponse est toujours "parce que c'est en anglais". C'est tout. Alors qu'ils lisent les sous-titres . Pour la VOST c'est un peu moins pire mais là encore on perd beaucoup alors qu'avec une version complètement traduite, même imparfaite, la perte serait beaucoup moins importante. Mais non, c'est mieux simplement parce que "c'est en anglais". Ils n'évoquent même pas le fait que ça leur permet de s'habituer aux sons anglais (d'ailleurs ça a pas l'air de les aider ).


Tu ne m'as pas compris, ce n'est pas le phénomène que je nie, c'est sa qualification de phénomène de mode.
Les élites (car c'est elles qui possédaient l'éducation nécessaire a la connaissance de langues étrangère) ont toujours consulté les œuvres écrites dans la langue véhiculaire en version originale. Et quand ils écrivaient eux-mêmes c'était parfois (souvent) plus dans la langue véhiculaire plus que dans leur propre langue. C'était le cas a l'époque ou le grec était langue véhiculaire, a l'époque ou le français l'était et c'est le cas maintenant ou l'anglais l'est.
Il n'est absolument pas question de mode, c'est un phénomène intemporel. Quand tu connais une langue, tu lis/regarde les œuvres dans cette langue directement, pas une traduction. C'est encore plus vrai avec une langue véhiculaire car la masse d'œuvres est plus importantes.

Quant a l'utilité ou non de ce genre de démarche, SAYA résume assez bien mon opinion.

----------


## Nilsou

> On a bien compris tu aimes le français (sans parler de la construction des phrases... Et puis tu ne devrais pas employer d'anglicismes)


Oui j'ecris mal rooooo

Et je sais que le chinois c'est le mandarin, je l'ai étudié pendant 7 ans... Comme l'anglais (mais j'étais nul).

Le mot "cool" est entre guillemet... Et le mot pseudo est un raccourcis de pseudonyme, qui est un mot français.

Ce n'est pas parce que je fais plein de faute que je n'ai pas le droit de défendre les VF ^^ le "djeunz" était voulu aussi mais bon...

---------- Post ajouté à 01h49 ----------




> Absolument pas. Il est partiellement faux surtout en ce qui concerne les livres mais pour les films il a raison. Pas mal de monde, et je dis ça parce qu'il y en a autour de moi, regarde les films en VOSTFR sans rien comprendre à ce qui est dit. Ils suivent le film seulement en lisant et là il y a une grosse perte (raccourci + traduction). Quand tu leur demandes pourquoi c'est mieux la réponse est toujours "parce que c'est en anglais". C'est tout. Alors qu'ils lisent les sous-titres . Pour la VOST c'est un peu moins pire mais là encore on perd beaucoup alors qu'avec une version complètement traduite, même imparfaite, la perte serait beaucoup moins importante. Mais non, c'est mieux simplement parce que "c'est en anglais". Ils n'évoquent même pas le fait que ça leur permet de s'habituer aux sons anglais (d'ailleurs ça a pas l'air de les aider ).


  Voila ce que je voulais dire, Frypolar s'exprime mieux que moi^^

----------


## Nilsou

> Je ne suis pas d'accord. S'immerger dans un film en VO ne peut qu'habituer l'oreille et au fil du temps tu t'aperçois que tu comprends de mieux en mieux. De plus c'est une habitude  et je ne pense pas que tu perdes forcément grand chose, en lisant. Va voir un film en VO retourne le voir en VF et tu verras que là, oui, tu y perds. Les voix ne correspondent souvent pas aux personnages et pour peu qu'il y ait un léger décalage ça fiche tout en l'air. Et puis n'est pas là une façon ludique d'acquérir quelques bases ?


La je ne suis pas d'accord, dans bien des cas la VF diffère en effet de la VO mais les amateur de VO attaquerons beaucoup la VF en disant que celle ci est nul et mal foutu alors qu'elle est juste différente.. 

Ce qui est normal puisque que les amateurs de VO sont habitués a leurs version et devant une version VF ils ne peuvent que crier a l'hérésie alors que l'hérésie ne vient dans la plupart des cas pas du tout d'une quelconque perte de sens mais d'un changement normal inévitable et quelquefois bénéfique due a la traduction.

----------


## Grosnours

> alors que l'hérésie ne vient dans la plupart des cas pas du tout d'une quelconque perte de sens *mais d'un changement normal inévitable et quelquefois bénéfique due a la traduction.*


Ok, d'accord, pour toi la traduction non seulement cela ne trahit rien, mais plus en cela arrange le texte original.
Désolé, mais j'arrête là la discussion, a ce stade de n'importe quoi, c'est même plus la peine, autant parler à mon chat, il aura des réponses plus sensées. Et franchement je me retiens pour rester poli.

----------


## SAYA

> Oui j'ecris mal rooooo


Ce que je voulais dire, simplement et sans méchanceté, si bien sûr c'est ton droit le plus strict de défendre ta position, il faut pour cela faire preuve d'un minimum, oui disons le mot, d'humilité ou, pour le moins, de modestie, surtout quand les bases manquent un peu et ne pas s'ériger en donneur de leçon contre une autre position, tout aussi défendable que la tienne. Tu ne crois pas ? ::rolleyes::

----------


## flochy

> Je ne suis pas d'accord. S'immerger dans un film en VO ne peut qu'habituer l'oreille et au fil du temps tu t'aperçois que tu comprends de mieux en mieux. De plus c'est une habitude  et je ne pense pas que tu perdes forcément grand chose, en lisant. Va voir un film en VO retourne le voir en VF et tu verras que là, oui, tu y perds. Les voix ne correspondent souvent pas aux personnages et pour peu qu'il y ait un léger décalage ça fiche tout en l'air. Et puis n'est pas là une façon ludique d'acquérir quelques bases ?



Je parlais dans cette phrase uniquement des "personnes qui regardent la VOSTF juste pour dire". 
Ceux qui le font, même s'ils ne comprennent vraiment pas bien, mais pour habituer leur oreille, le font donc avec un intérêt certain et une motivation d'apprendre. C'est différent (et louable).
Et perso, je ne regarde pas les VF. Pour toutes les bonnes raisons évoquées dans le topic.

----------


## Nilsou

> Ok, d'accord, pour toi la traduction non seulement cela ne trahit rien, mais plus en cela arrange le texte original.
> Désolé, mais j'arrête là la discussion, a ce stade de n'importe quoi, c'est même plus la peine, autant parler à mon chat, il aura des réponses plus sensées. Et franchement je me retiens pour rester poli.


Bah ce n'est pas moi qui le dit, j'ai lue (rarement) dans des critiques de film que la VF étais mieux que la VO et même une fois dans une critique de jeux de CPC... 
(ça m'avais frappé)
Donc dans quelque rares cas la traduction est en effet bénéfique, pas dans le sens j'entends, je parle de la voix, des intonation ect...

Je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a d'aberrant a ce qu'un traducteurs bien inspiré améliorent un film/jeux en traduisant plus finement ce qui aurais été de grosse phrase bien lourde en VO...

Donc oui pour moi *parfois* "la traduction non seulement cela ne trahit rien" et oui rarement en "plus en cela arrange le texte original" (pas au niveau du sens qui se doit d'être transmis parfaitement mais au niveau de la manière de le transmettre)

On dit que je donne des leçon ect.. Mais ce n'est pas moi qui "abandonne la discussion" tellement que je pense que j'ai raison.

---------- Post ajouté à 21h18 ----------




> Je parlais dans cette phrase uniquement des "personnes qui regardent la VOSTF juste pour dire". 
> Ceux qui le font, même s'ils ne comprennent vraiment pas bien, mais pour habituer leur oreille, le font donc avec un intérêt certain et une motivation d'apprendre. C'est différent (et louable).
> Et perso, je ne regarde pas les VF. Pour toutes les bonnes raisons évoquées dans le topic.


Voila c'est tout ce que je critiquais... Ce qui le font avec un interet c'est bien... Mais si c'est uniquement des "personnes qui regardent la VOSTFR juste pour dire" alors je trouve ça débile voila tout, je ne dit pas que les VO sont nuls et qu'ils faut a tout prix utiliser la version française.

---------- Post ajouté à 21h21 ----------




> Ce que je voulais dire, simplement et sans méchanceté, si bien sûr c'est ton droit le plus strict de défendre ta position, il faut pour cela faire preuve d'un minimum, oui disons le mot, d'humilité ou, pour le moins, de modestie, surtout quand les bases manquent un peu et ne pas s'ériger en donneur de leçon contre une autre position, tout aussi défendable que la tienne. Tu ne crois pas ?


Ce n'est pas parce que j'écris mal que "les bases manquent un peu"... Je peut apprécier une langue et la manier souvent tout en écrivant mal... Pour info je lis beaucoup, je regarde mes séries en VOSTFR pour la plupart et je n'ai pas 12 ans...

Je défend une position de principe et tu juge sur la manière d'écrire... Bizarre et très superficielle je trouve.

----------


## Grosnours

J'aimerais bien savoir qui sont les Bozos qui pensent que traduire peut améliorer l'original, car ce serait faire preuve d'une sacré vanité pour un traducteur de penser une chose pareille. Un traducteur n'est qu'un vaisseau permettant la transmission d'une langue a l'autre, il se doit de rester le plus fidèle possible au texte.
De toutes façons, ce n'est pas comme si cela était vraiment un sujet ouvert a discussion, un consensus unanime règne sur la question de la traduction, de sa difficulté et de son éternelle imperfection. Prétendre le contraire revient a dire que le ciel est vert et l'herbe violette.
Quelques citations au passage :

_Traduire, c’est avoir l’honnêteté de s’en tenir à une imperfection allusive._ Pierre Leyris

_Les traductions sont comme les femmes : les plus jolies ne sont pas forcément les plus fidèles._ Baudelaire
_
Traduttore, tradittore_ (traducteur, traître). Dicton italien.

----------


## olih

Je suis d'accord qu'une traduction ne peux qu'être imparfaite mais le doublage, ce n'est pas que de la traduction ! Il y a aussi le jeu d'acteur du comédien qui peut parfois sublimer la version traduite. Franchement, je ne suis pas sur qu'Amicalement Vôtre serait devenu culte en france si elle n'avait pas été doublée.

Edit: Etonnement, se qui me fait préférer les VOST, ce n'est pas spécialement le son des voix mais plutôt les sons d'ambiances qui sont mieux répartie dans la scène (cf l'anniversaire de bilbo dans le seigneur des anneaux, c'est flagrant)

----------


## Nilsou

En fait depuis le début quand je parle de traduction je précise que le sens doit être conservé mais qu'on peut améliorer par le tons ect... Disons que le mot "doublage" au sens large conviendrais mieux, je me suis mal exprimé ... 

Mais bon la traduction en elle même j'ai un doute quand même, dans certain cas une phrase bateau en anglais peut être traduite par une phrase ayant les intonations qui vont bien avec le sens... Juste parce que le traducteur est douée... Je parle ici purement d'esthétique et non de sens...

Mais est ce qu'une meilleur esthétique ne permet pas de mieux véhiculer le sens?

Edit: le mot que je cherche depuis tout a l'heure dans le topic plus haut : sublimer... Un mot pour résumer.

----------


## SAYA

> "la traduction non seulement cela ne trahit rien" et oui rarement en "plus en cela arrange le texte original"


 Je viens de voir "The Reader" en VO : je n'imagine pas ce film en VF car doubler le personnage de Kate Winslet me paraît tout simplement impossible pour garder l'excellence de son interprétation.




> tellement que je pense que j'ai raison.


 C'est bien ce que je disais : modeste  ::P:  C




> Pour info je lis beaucoup


 :  ::huh::  alors, soit tu "survoles", soit tu ne retiens pas, soit on ne parle pas des mêmes livres.




> tu juge sur la manière d'écrire


. Je ne "juge" pas, je constate c'est tout ::P:

----------


## Grosnours

> Je suis d'accord qu'une traduction ne peux qu'être imparfaite mais le doublage, ce n'est pas que de la traduction ! Il y a aussi le jeu d'acteur du comédien qui peut parfois sublimer la version traduite. Franchement, je ne suis pas sur qu'Amicalement Vôtre serait devenu culte en france si elle n'avait pas été doublée.
> 
> Edit: Etonnement, se qui me fait préférer les VOST, ce n'est pas spécialement le son des voix mais plutôt les sons d'ambiances qui sont mieux répartie dans la scène (cf l'anniversaire de bilbo dans le seigneur des anneaux, c'est flagrant)


Ah, la tu touches du doigt un débat très intéressant.
Le doublage d'Amicalement Votre, c'était Michel Roux et Claude Bertrand, deux doubleurs de haute volée et a la grande expérience, qui en ont rajouté a mort et cabotiné comme jamais. Et effectivement le doublage amène une dimension comique supérieure a l'original, c'est incontestable.
Un exemple extrême est "La Classe Américaine", ou le doublage change complètement (et pour notre plus grand bonheur) le propos initial.

Mais soyons honnête, il s'agit la d'une infime minorité des doublages qui se permettent ce genre de licence artistico-comique.
Pour l'immense majorité d'entre eux, doubler se résume a résoudre le double problème traduction/retranscription. Et il faut bien malgré tous les efforts qu'on puissent fournir, ce genre de probleme est du type quadrature du cercle.

Quant a notre jugement actuel sur les séries télé (ou autre) de notre enfance, méfions nous au plus haut point du facteur nostalgie qui embellit fortement les choses, de l'habitude qui nous fait préférer des voix connues, et du premier contact qui fait que l'on a tendance a plus apprécier la version a laquelle on a été expose en premier.

----------


## flochy

Sans compter que - surtout à l'époque - une série en doublée en français allait forcément toucher plus de monde, donc a plus de chance de devenir culte. Ce n'est pas lié nécessairement à la qualité de la traduction et du doublage (même si ça aide).

Et effectivement, méfiance de l'effet nostalgie. J'ai revu quelques films de mon enfance, et même si certaines phrases sont devenues cultes pour moi, je reconnais volontiers que c'est meilleur en VO.

Autre chose : je regardais urgences hier soir (sur France 2, donc en VF) et dans un épisode, les acteurs chantent un karaoké et le chanteur s'arrête de chanter et demande à une autre personne de compléter ce qu'il chante. La chanson est en VO car ils n'ont pas pu doubler, mais quand un personnage complète la chanson, c'est en VF. Bref, un amalgame malheureux et mauvais.
Dernier exemple : (un de mes films culte) A la Poursuite d'Octobre Rouge. Il y a tout une phase où règne une incompréhension entre les russes et les américains à cause du langage. Du coup, il y a un mélange pendant quelques instants de Russe et français puis on passe en français. Enfin bref, on perd beaucoup de l'intensité des mecs qui ne se comprennent pas (sans parler du début du film où ils commencent à parler en russe puis enchaînent sur le français).

----------


## SAYA

> Mais soyons honnête, il s'agit la d'une infime minorité des doublages qui se permettent ce genre de licence artistico-comique.





> Quant a notre jugement actuel sur les séries télé (ou autre) de notre enfance, méfions nous au plus haut point du facteur nostalgie qui embellit fortement les choses, de l'habitude qui nous fait préférer des voix connues, et du premier contact qui fait que l'on a tendance a plus apprécier la version a laquelle on a été expose en premier.


Entièrement d'accord avec toi (et Michel Roux était un acteur formidable !)

----------


## humble.jok

> Dernier exemple : (un de mes films culte) A la Poursuite d'Octobre Rouge. Il y a tout une phase où règne une incompréhension entre les russes et les américains à cause du langage. Du coup, il y a un mélange pendant quelques instants de Russe et français puis on passe en français. Enfin bref, on perd beaucoup de l'intensité des mecs qui ne se comprennent pas (sans parler du début du film où ils commencent à parler en russe puis enchaînent sur le français).


On peut aussi parler de Ghost Dog, une très bon film, culte pour moi (mais pas forcément pour d'autre).
Dans ce film, il y a un personnage français qui est ami avec le "héros" (Forest Whitaker). Ils sont amis mais ne se comprennent pas et là, la VF, ca casse toute la magie.

En général, une VF (sauf très rare cas), ça dénature un film...

Pour ma part, j'ai commencé à regarder les films en VO dès que possible (en gros depuis les débuts des DVD pour le ciné à la maison), pas par effet de mode puisque je les regarde en VO sous-titrée dans cette même langue (quand je la connais).

----------


## Anonyme871

Un pti truc marrant, hier j'ai regardé Ghostbuster (en vostf) et j'ai remarqué que je me marrais au moment où l'acteur sort sa réplique et non pas au moment où je lis les sous-titres. J'ai du faire un petit effort de concentration pour remarquer ça car en général (c'est le cas de tout le monde je suppose), quand je regarde un film en vost, je ne me rend pas compte que je lis.
Par contre j'ai aussi remarqué que les sous-titres sabraient la moitié des répliques.  ::sad:: 

Voila voila, sinon je comprends pas comment il peut y' avoir autant de prise de tête la dessus. Pourquoi aller chercher des explications tordues sur le fait de regarder ou non en VO ? 
Perso je regarde en Vo parce que c'est ainsi que le film a été tourné. Et c'est pas pour m'habituer à l'anglais ou au autres langues. Cela dit, ça aide. J'arrive maintenant à reconnaître certains mots ou tournures en japonnais.

----------


## Wobak

> Enfin bref, on perd beaucoup de l'intensité des mecs qui ne se comprennent pas (sans parler du début du film où ils commencent à parler en russe puis enchaînent sur le français).


Alors autant je suis d'accord sur tout le reste, autant là j'ai trouvé que c'était très fin comme méthode, avec les russes qui parlent bien russe, puis qui se mettent à parler anglais avec un zoom sur la bouche de Sean Connery pour te faire comprendre que "Oui on pouvait faire tout le film avec les russes qui parlent russe, mais que c'est quand même plus pratique comme ça".

Par contre j'ai été déçu qu'à la fin ils ne rééchangent pas pour reparler russe comme tu le dis.

----------


## Erokh

> Dernier exemple : (un de mes films culte) A la Poursuite d'Octobre Rouge. Il y a tout une phase où règne une incompréhension entre les russes et les américains à cause du langage. Du coup, il y a un mélange pendant quelques instants de Russe et français puis on passe en français. Enfin bref, on perd beaucoup de l'intensité des mecs qui ne se comprennent pas (sans parler du début du film où ils commencent à parler en russe puis enchaînent sur le français).


Ca je me demande si ça a pas déjà été fait sur le film en VO aussi (le coup du "on  parle en russe puis on passe au français/anglais. En fait c'est pour montrer que les gars parlent russe à la base, mais que le film nous passe un "traducteur instantané" pour ne pas gonfler le spectateur avec des sous-titres en russe. Donc ça viendra it du film et non de la trad.

----------


## gun

> On peut aussi parler de Ghost Dog, une très bon film, culte pour moi (mais pas forcément pour d'autre).
> Dans ce film, il y a un personnage français qui est ami avec le "héros" (Forest Whitaker). Ils sont amis mais ne se comprennent pas et là, la VF, ca casse toute la magie.


Culte pour moi aussi. Et oui ça casse tout la VF dans ce passage. Film magnifique, la BO, les acteurs, le message etc.. Il me semble qu'il a pas eu le succès qu'il mérite.
Pis bon les exemple de VF foireuse sont nombreux, je crois que le pire maintenant c'est bien les séries dont la majorité a des doublages atroces. Pour pas dire toutes.  :Gerbe: 
Je suis tombé sur SOA en VF mais quel horreur, c'est plus des bikers en VF.

----------


## flochy

Erokh et Wobak > Bon, je vois qu'il y en a qui suivent... Effectivement, j'en ai un peu rajouté pour appuyer mon exemple  ::ninja:: , mais on peut reconnaitre en effet qu'ils s'en sont bien sortis pour justifier leur choix (et je crois que ce soit VO/VF, ils ont utilisé la même astuce).

----------


## Wobak

Oui c'est la même en VO.  ::):

----------


## Toxic

> Sans compter que - surtout à l'époque - une série en doublée en français allait forcément toucher plus de monde, donc a plus de chance de devenir culte.


Et c'est avec ce genre de phrase qu'on voit à quel point "culte" a complètement perdu son sens, parce qu'à la base un truc "culte" ne touchait justement qu'un minimum de monde.
Après c'est juste devenu le mot qu'on accole systématiquement à "série" ou "film"  ::|:

----------


## Guest62019

> Bof, la plupart du temps les acteurs sont choisis en fonction de leur gueule de beau gosse ou de leurs nichons, donc cet argument en faveur de la VO est de moins en moins valable.


Spa incompatible hein  :;):  Regarde les babes chez Tex Murphy

----------


## Toxic

Ouais mais regarde Megan Fox.

----------


## Guest62019

> Ouais mais regarde Megan Fox.


Ah oui, euuh, disons que j'ai pas trop regardé son jeu d'expressions.

----------


## flochy

> Et c'est avec ce genre de phrase qu'on voit à quel point "culte" a complètement perdu son sens, parce qu'à la base un truc "culte" ne touchait justement qu'un minimum de monde.
> Après c'est juste devenu le mot qu'on accole systématiquement à "série" ou "film"


Du tout. Je ne dis pas que plus une série est connue, plus elle est culte, mais plus elle a de chance de devenir culte. Spa pareil.
Heureusement d'ailleurs, sinon Plus belle la vie serait déjà culte...  :Gerbe:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Et c'est avec ce genre de phrase qu'on voit à quel point "culte" a complètement perdu son sens, parce qu'à la base un truc "culte" ne touchait justement qu'un minimum de monde.


Hmm en gros "culte" est obligatoirement lié à "élitisme" ?

N'importe quoi.

----------


## Crealkiller

Justement c'est l'inverse non? Pour moi culte a toujours signifié connus du plus gand nombre, elite ou pas.

Par exemple dans un film, une phrase ou une scene culte, c'est une phrase ou une scene qui est tellement connus, que même un mec qui a pas vu le film est capable de te donner ou te décrire non?

----------


## Toxic

> Hmm en gros "culte" est obligatoirement lié à "élitisme" ?
> 
> N'importe quoi.


Ca n'a rien à voir avec de l'élitisme. Mais à la base, "film culte" c'était "film connu d'une poignée de gens, qui le vénèrent", pas "film que tout le monde connaît, et apprécié d'une majorité de gens". Après, ça pouvait parfaitement être un nanar débile et pas un truc élitiste.

----------


## Pelomar

Tu ne trompes personne Toxic.

----------


## Toxic

Puisqu'on est sur le débat "VO/VF", ben que nos anglophiles-anglophones distingués se souviennent qu'au départ, cette expression de "culte" vient de l'anglais, et qu'à la base, le mot désigne ce qu'on appelle en français une secte.

Et à l'exception de rares grosses sectes comme la scientologie, une secte généralement ne rassemble qu'une poignée de gens, mais qui sont tous voués corps et âme au dogme de leur secte.

A la différence d'une grosse religion qui rassemble des millions/milliards de gens, mais au sein de laquelle une large majorité sera plus du genre "sympathisant" que "fervent pratiquant" voire "extrémiste".

Mais en français maintenant quand on parle d'un truc "culte", c'est un truc qui ressemble justement plutôt à une religion qu'à une secte. On entendra les gens dire "ah ouais Pulp Fiction, putain le gros film culte, c'est juste énorme", non pas au sens "Pulp Fiction, on est 50 à l'avoir vu mais on se retrouve toutes les semaines dans un petit cinéma miteux pour se rejouer les scènes ensemble" (ce qui ressemblerait au comportement d'une secte) mais "Pulp Fiction, tout le monde l'a vu, tout le monde connaît, tout le monde est d'accord pour dire que c'est cool comme film" (comme tous les milliards de catholiques connaissent Jésus et le trouvent cool, sans forcément tous aller à la messe le dimanche et tendre la joue gauche quand on les gifle sur la droite).

----------


## Grosnours

Toxic est un homme bien et il a raison.

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

Le parallèle avec la secte c'est surement pour le dévouement à l'objet du culte plutôt que la taille du groupe, non ?
J'en sait rien mais ton explication me semble bancale.

----------


## Jeremy

> Absolument pas. Il est partiellement faux surtout en ce qui concerne les livres mais pour les films il a raison. Pas mal de monde, et je dis ça parce qu'il y en a autour de moi, regarde les films en VOSTFR sans rien comprendre à ce qui est dit. Ils suivent le film seulement en lisant et là il y a une grosse perte (raccourci + traduction). Quand tu leur demandes pourquoi c'est mieux la réponse est toujours "parce que c'est en anglais". C'est tout. Alors qu'ils lisent les sous-titres . Pour la VOST c'est un peu moins pire mais là encore on perd beaucoup alors qu'avec une version complètement traduite, même imparfaite, la perte serait beaucoup moins importante. Mais non, c'est mieux simplement parce que "c'est en anglais". Ils n'évoquent même pas le fait que ça leur permet de s'habituer aux sons anglais (d'ailleurs ça a pas l'air de les aider ).


Et je suis sûr que les amateurs d'anime comprennent tout à fait le japonais et ne lisent pas les sous-titres. N'importe quoi.
J'ai plus progressé en compréhension de l'anglais en mattant des séries VOstFR, puis VOstVO puis VO tout court qu'en allant faire mes 2h par semaine à écouter un français avec son accent de vache espagnole.
Aussi, lire la fin de la tour sombre un an en avance sur la sortie française était agréable. Ou l'intégrale des Princes d'Ambre à bien moins cher qu'en français.




> Bof, la plupart du temps les acteurs sont choisis en fonction de leur gueule de beau gosse ou de leurs nichons, donc cet argument en faveur de la VO est de moins en moins valable.


Doctor Who. Je pense que c'est un argument suffisant pour convaincre les gens que la VF est de la merde sur les séries.

----------


## Grosnours

> Aussi, lire la fin de la tour sombre un an en avance sur la sortie française était agréable. Ou l'intégrale des Princes d'Ambre à bien moins cher qu'en français.


Quelle arnaque admirable industrie que celle de l'édition des bouquins de fantasy anglais quand même !
Non seulement la traduction est la plupart du temps approximative (tout le monde n'est pas le traducteur de Pratchett), mais en plus les livres sont découpé en plus petits volumes qui sont vendus encore plus chers que les volume originaux !
Un tel degré d'escroquerie d'entrepreneuriat, j'ai jamais vu ça...

----------


## flochy

> Puisqu'on est sur le débat "VO/VF", ben que nos anglophiles-anglophones distingués se souviennent qu'au départ, cette expression de "culte" vient de l'anglais, et qu'à la base, le mot désigne ce qu'on appelle en français une secte.


Tu pars du postulat que le mot culte dérive ici du mot anglais. Mais admettons que ce mot soit pris dans son acception française, il signifie : Hommage religieux rendu à Dieu, à quelque divinité, à un saint. Ce n'est pas nécessairement lié à une secte. Heureusement d'ailleurs, car les protestants (et d'autre religions : orthodoxes, église évangélique) ne vont pas à la messe, mais bien au culte !

----------


## Jeckhyl

Sinon au niveau des traductions plus intéressantes que l'original, même si beaucoup ici chient dessus, je citerai _Shrek_, qui doit avoir bénéficié de l'humour de Chabat.
Par contre les épisodes deux et trois seraient mieux en VO, va savoir, je me suis emmerdé autant en une version qu'en l'autre.

D'autre part on n'a pas les pires doubleurs/traducteurs au monde. Essayez de voir _Pour quelques dollars de plus_ en anglais c'est à chier.

----------


## Toxic

> Tu pars du postulat que le mot culte dérive ici du mot anglais. Mais admettons que ce mot soit pris dans son acception française


Je pars d'une réalité toute simple, qui est qu'on a commencé à employer en France l'expression "film culte" (puis "série culte" puis "[n'importe quoi] culte") parce que les anglo-saxons le faisaient déjà, c'est tout.

Je vois pas pourquoi vous êtes autant sur la défensive, le sens du mot a changé pour devenir l'inverse de ce qu'il voulait dire, c'est pas grave et même pas la première fois que ça arrive, c'est simplement que je trouve ça amusant.

----------


## flochy

Bof, je ne suis pas spécialement sur la défensive, j'argumente juste ce que je pense.

Pour moi, le film culte, c'est le film que j'aurais vu suffisamment de fois pour le citer de mémoire et qui constitue dans sa catégorie une référence. Peu importe le nombre de personne qui aura vu ce film.

Cela dit, je reconnais que le mot "culte" a fini par changé de sens, en tout cas pour le grand public. Donc on ne va pas jouer sur les mots plus longtemps...

----------


## Grosnours

> Sinon au niveau des traductions plus intéressantes que l'original, même si beaucoup ici chient dessus, je citerai _Shrek_, qui doit avoir bénéficié de l'humour de Chabat.
> Par contre les épisodes deux et trois seraient mieux en VO, va savoir, je me suis emmerdé autant en une version qu'en l'autre.
> 
> D'autre part on n'a pas les pires doubleurs/traducteurs au monde. Essayez de voir _Pour quelques dollars de plus_ en anglais c'est à chier.


J'ai toujours trouvé Shrek bien meilleur en anglais qu'en français, quel que soit par ailleurs le talent de Chabat. Surtout Eddie Murphy d'ailleurs.

----------


## Frypolar

> Et je suis sûr que les amateurs d'anime comprennent tout à fait le japonais et ne lisent pas les sous-titres. N'importe quoi.


T'as lu le topic en entier ? Allez, au moins le titre ? Tu tombes pile dans le cadre du message de Grosnours plus haut à savoir des gens qui confondent Version Originale d'un film anglais et VO d'un film d'un autre pays. Et tu seras gentil de pas me dire que je raconte n'importe quoi à propos des gens de mon entourage, je pense les connaître un poil mieux que toi vu qu'on habite à plusieurs centaine de bornes l'un de l'autre  ::rolleyes:: . Relis mon message : ils ne faisaient pas ça pour progresser en anglais (d'ailleurs ils n'ont pas vraiment progressé) même si une fois les bases apprises en cours c'est effectivement plus efficace que la plupart des profs d'anglais que j'ai pu croisé.

----------


## fefe

Tiens a priori c'est le bon topic pour demander comment traduire des mots d'anglais dont je ne trouve pas l'equivalent en Francais  ::): . Apres le cashback ou le refill, y-a t'il un mot en Francais pour  "to elope", ou "elopement" (s'enfuir pour se marier).

----------


## Grosnours

A part la périphrase "s'enfuir pour se marier" ou autre équivalent, il n'y a pas de traduction littéral du mot.
D"un autre cote, c'est très très américain cette notion. Tu peux trouver des tonnes de sites web qui t'indique les meilleurs plans ou endroits pour le faire....  ::P: 
On a pas du tout ce genre se concept en France, d'où peut-être l'absence d'un mot exact.

----------


## Alexko

> Tiens a priori c'est le bon topic pour demander comment traduire des mots d'anglais dont je ne trouve pas l'equivalent en Francais . Apres le cashback ou le refill, y-a t'il un mot en Francais pour  "to elope", ou "elopement" (s'enfuir pour se marier).


Oh non, tu vas nous faire des messages en français maintenant ?

Tout fout le camp  ::(:

----------


## Jeremy

> Et tu seras gentil de pas me dire que je raconte n'importe quoi à propos des gens de mon entourage, je pense les connaître un poil mieux que toi vu qu'on habite à plusieurs centaine de bornes l'un de l'autre .


Certe. Mais dans ce cas, on emploie pas l'expression "pas mal de monde".

Pour que le parallèle soit bien frappant :



> Pas mal de monde, et je dis ça parce qu'il y en a autour de moi, regarde les animes en VOSTFR sans rien comprendre à ce qui est dit. Ils suivent l'épisode seulement en lisant et là il y a une grosse perte (raccourci + traduction). Quand tu leur demandes pourquoi c'est mieux la réponse est toujours "parce que c'est en japonais". C'est tout. Alors qu'ils lisent les sous-titres . Pour la VOST c'est un peu moins pire mais là encore on perd beaucoup alors qu'avec une version complètement traduite, même imparfaite, la perte serait beaucoup moins importante. Mais non, c'est mieux simplement parce que "c'est en japonais". Ils n'évoquent même pas le fait que ça leur permet de s'habituer aux sons japonais (d'ailleurs ça a pas l'air de les aider ).

----------


## Anonyme871

Je comprends pas ton délire en fait.
Enfin, quand tu regardes des anim' en jap, tu t'habitue forcément à la langue. Je dis pas que je la comprends mais je percute certains mots et certaines constructions de phrases.

----------


## Euklif

C'est surtout que franchement, les animes audiblement doublés en fr doivent se compter sur mes bourses... Même sans connaître le jap, le ton parait un poil plus naturel quand même.
J'regarde toujours avant un bout d'épisoed en fr pour savoir si je me tape la vost ou non, mais force m'est de constater que je suis toujours déçut. Ou presque.

----------


## Jeremy

> Je comprends pas ton délire en fait.
> Enfin, quand tu regardes des anim' en jap, tu t'habitue forcément à la langue. Je dis pas que je la comprends mais je percute certains mots et certaines constructions de phrases.


Bon, pour faire simple puisque apparement remonter une suite de 3 ou 4 posts est complexe.
Le monsieur fait remarquer qu'il connaît des gens qui regardent des séries et films en VOstFR et qu'ils ne comprennent rien à l'anglais mais regardent parce que "en anglais c'est mieux". Je lui faisais remarquer qu'on peut tout à fait dire la même chose de ceux qui regardent les animes en VOstFR; j'ai choisi ce parallèle car il y a beaucoup de gens sur ce forum capables de comprendre l'anglais et donc matent ces séries en VO tout court et regardent des animes en VOstFR (parce qu'en jap c'est mieux), et qu'il fait peut être même partie de ces gens là.

----------


## Anonyme871

> Bon, pour faire simple puisque apparement remonter une suite de 3 ou 4 posts est complexe.




Tu peux éviter de prendre les gens pour des débiles ? 
J'ai relu plusieurs fois tes posts avant de poser ma question et j'avais rien pigé à ce que tu baragouine. 
Et ce dernier post, il m'a fallut 3 lectures pour y piger tout le sens. ::(: 
Tu pourrai déjà essayer de d'exprimer plus clairement.

----------


## Jeremy

> Tu peux éviter de prendre les gens pour des débiles ? 
> J'ai relu plusieurs fois tes posts avant de poser ma question et j'avais rien pigé à ce que tu baragouine. 
> Et ce dernier post, il m'a fallut 3 lectures pour y piger tout le sens.
> Tu pourrai déjà essayer de d'exprimer plus clairement.


Ok. Critiquer les gens qui ne parlent pas anglais mais matent des trucs en anglais sous-titré français est comme critiquer les gens qui ne parlent pas japonais et matent des trucs en japonais sous-titré français.

----------


## Frypolar

> Ok. Critiquer les gens qui ne parlent pas anglais mais matent des trucs en anglais sous-titré français est comme critiquer les gens qui ne parlent pas japonais et matent des trucs en japonais sous-titré français.


Sauf que pour le japonais c'est souvent parce qu'on a pas le choix ou qu'il faut attendre 3 ans avant de voir la version doublée (et c'est souvent pas beau à attendre).

----------


## Darkath

Pourquoi je regarde les anime en japonais ? 

1) Comme dit frypolar, on les a avant
2) Parceque les doublages sont insupportables et dénature complètement les perso (voir One Piece par exemple)
3) Parceque y'a pas de doublage du tout.

Et oui ça m'habitue a langue, a force de regarder des animes en japonais j'ai appris des mots ou expressions simple.

De même que je regarde les films en VOst parceque je supporte pas les doublages (par exemple j'aime bien regarder un film avec Samuel Jackson, avec la vrai voix de Samuel Jackson)

----------


## Euklif

Encore, pour les films, il y a souvent un réél effort de fait. Du coup, perso, ça me dérange beaucoup beaucoup moins...

----------


## Crealkiller

> Ok. Critiquer les gens qui ne parlent pas anglais mais matent des trucs en anglais sous-titré français est comme critiquer les gens qui ne parlent pas japonais et matent des trucs en japonais sous-titré français.


Phrase qui sert a rien gros, c'est comme dire qu' une voiture sans pneus sa sert à rien, et qu'une moto sans pneus sa sert à rien.

C'est logique et ya pas besoin de le répéter  :^_^:

----------


## Darkath

> Encore, pour les films, il y a souvent un réél effort de fait. Du coup, perso, ça me dérange beaucoup beaucoup moins...


Oui mais c'est pas authentique, la doublure de George Clooney, c'est pas George Clooney

----------


## Anonyme871

Et pis du coup DeNiro a la même voix que Mel Gibson.

----------


## Darkath

> Et pis du coup DeNiro a la même voix que Mel Gibson.


 ::'(:

----------


## Anton

En même temps dans de nombreux cas la VF est meilleure.

Le Bon la Brute et le Truand.
Heat.
Die Hard.
Etc.

----------


## Grosnours

> En même temps dans de nombreux cas la VF est meilleure.
> 
> Le Bon la Brute et le Truand.
> Heat.
> Die Hard.
> Etc.


 :haha: 

You made my day.

----------


## Darkath

:haha: ²

La voix de clint eastwood, elle est pas mal en français, mais c'est pas clint eastwood.

----------


## Anton

Marrant, je pensais aussi à lui (Inspecteur Harry) mais finalement non  ::P: 

Mais sinon euh, si. Très clairement.
Vous allez aussi me dire que les Simpsons, South Park et Futurama sont meilleurs en VO sans doute ?  ::P:

----------


## Darkath

Je peux dire la même chose pour Bruce Willis

----------


## Grosnours

> Marrant, je pensais aussi à lui (Inspecteur Harry) mais finalement non 
> 
> Mais sinon euh, si. Très clairement.
> Vous allez aussi me dire que les Simpsons, South Park et Futurama sont meilleurs en VO sans doute ?


Je vais te répondre en citant un éminent canard que j'admire tant :




> Ah, la tu touches du doigt un débat très intéressant.
> Le doublage d'Amicalement Votre, c'était Michel Roux et Claude Bertrand, deux doubleurs de haute volée et a la grande expérience, qui en ont rajouté a mort et cabotiné comme jamais. Et effectivement le doublage amène une dimension comique supérieure a l'original, c'est incontestable.
> Un exemple extrême est "La Classe Américaine", ou le doublage change complètement (et pour notre plus grand bonheur) le propos initial.
> 
> Mais soyons honnête, il s'agit la d'une infime minorité des doublages qui se permettent ce genre de licence artistico-comique.
> Pour l'immense majorité d'entre eux, doubler se résume a résoudre le double problème traduction/retranscription. Et il faut bien malgré tous les efforts qu'on puissent fournir, ce genre de probleme est du type quadrature du cercle.
> 
> Quant a notre jugement actuel sur les séries télé (ou autre) de notre enfance, méfions nous au plus haut point *du facteur nostalgie* qui embellit fortement les choses, *de l'habitude* qui nous fait préférer des voix connues, et *du premier contact* qui fait que l'on a tendance a plus apprécier la version a laquelle on a été expose en premier.

----------


## Anton

Cette analyse plairait à tous les doubleurs professionnels, j'en suis sûr  :tired:

----------


## Grosnours

Le doubleur professionnel qui a l'ambition démesurée de faire mieux que l'original pète plus haut que son cul et ferait mieux de se concentrer sur son boulot qui est déjà assez difficile comme ça sans en plus vouloir prétendre a améliorer le bouzin.

Sans compter que ce n'est pas le doubleur qui traduit, mais un traducteur pro.

Le doubleur lit ce qui défile en bas de l'écran, il doit jouer sur le sens du texte tout en collant aux mimiques et gestes de l'acteur. Pas facile, encore une fois.

----------


## Anonyme871

> Mais sinon euh, si. Très clairement.
> Vous allez aussi me dire que les Simpsons, South Park et Futurama sont meilleurs en VO sans doute ?


Les Simpsons non mais SP clairement supérieur en VO. 
Et j'ai du me taper Heat en VF, VHS oblige, c'est clairement beurk.

----------


## Darkath

Southpark est largement supérieur en VO m'enfin ça dépend les goûts encore une fois.

----------


## Anton

Lol.

Il est communément admis que la VF de Southpark et des Simpsons est largement meilleure que leur VO, notamment grâce à Christophe Lemoine (Cartman entre autres). C'est assez souvent rabâché comme étant "l'exception française" dans le milieu. 

Un peu comme l'excellente traduction du Disque-Monde, dans un tout autre registre.

Mais bon  ::P: 
Et le doublage de Heat, "clairement beurk"...  :haha:

----------


## Darkath

> Il est communément admis





Je trouve Cartman anglais bien mieux, mais il est pas mal en francais, je te l'accorde, et ce que pense le commun, j'en ai un peu rien a faire  ::):

----------


## Anton

Quand t'es l'exception, sans vouloir te heurter c'est toi dont on n'a rien à foutre  ::P: 

Les deux versions sont du travail de doublage. Lemoine a un jeu sur Cartman énoooOoormément plus travaillé et développé au niveau des inflexions et du ton même, que Parker.
Mais bon, brisons là ! On va pas se foutre sur la gueule pour de l'anglais.

:bizou:

----------


## Darkath

:Emo:

----------


## Grosnours

> Il est communément admis *que les voix* VF de Southpark et des Simpsons est largement meilleure que leur VO, notamment grâce à Christophe Lemoine (Cartman entre autres).


Fixed.
Que le jeu d'acteur des doubleurs soit meilleur, certes, mais cela n'implique pas que la VF est meilleure que la VO, ne serait-ce deja que pour tous les trucs intraduisibles que tu perds en route.
De plus comme tu le dis toi-même :




> C'est assez souvent rabâché comme étant "l'exception française" dans le milieu.


C'est l'exception qui confirme la règle.




> Un peu comme l'excellente traduction du Disque-Monde, dans un tout autre registre.


Tu va me sortir que la traduction est meilleure que l'original ?  ::huh:: 

Il n'y a aucun rapport entre un VO/VF de film/série et un livre.
Autant les voix peuvent être meilleures en VF et donc transformer la série en quelque chose d'autre et meilleur non voulu originellement (exemple : Amicalement Votre), autant un livre c'est comme les dialogues eux-mêmes, du texte pur, qui par définition même va perdre a la traduction.

Le traducteur de Pratchett est fameux car il réussit, chose rare, a bien rendre la drôlerie, la loufoquerie et l'absurde de l'univers du Disque-Monde (quitte a adapter fortement plutôt qu'a traduire fidèlement, mais c'est le prix habituel a payer), mais il n'est certainement pas "meilleur" que l'original.

----------


## Anton

Pour Couton je pensais à la restitution des blagues / humour anglais, bien entendu.

Pour les textes de SP/SPS en VO/VF, désolé mais j'ai rarement trouvé une grosse différence dans le texte brut, à part quelques conneries ou trucs intraduisibles en VF car non référentiel pour nous. 
Ah, et quelques erreurs sur les juifs, aussi  ::P: 

A partir de là, le _ton_, le _jeu_ étant meilleur sur une base relativement identique (le texte), bah voilà quoi.
Le Cartman de Parker, c'est juste un petit con que t'as envie de moucher.
Le Cartman de Lemoine, il est juste énorme, il véhicule vraiment le caractère du personnage et on aime le hair. Et puis le_ "je vous emmerde et je rentre à ma maison"_, non mais  ::wub::  quoi.

Et puis les chansons  ::wub::

----------


## Darkath

"Randy vous me broyez les couilles !"

Bon ok mais a part quelque répliques ...

Sinon j'ai jamais vu Amicalement votre en VO mais je veux bien vous croire, c'est génial en VF

----------


## Anton

> C'est une des rares séries dont le doublage ait été valorisant. L'immense succès en France et en Belgique de la série est dû en grande partie à l'excellent doublage de Curtis (Michel Roux) et Moore (Claude Bertrand). Le doublage, réalisé avec soin et prenant d'assez grandes libertés par rapport au texte d'origine, ajoute du sel et un second degré dans les dialogues. En contrepartie, un des ressorts comiques de la série disparaît : le contraste entre l'Américain et le Britannique qui se retrouvait dans la VO dans leur accent et leurs répliques, davantage que dans leur comportement. Intérêt de la version originale : dans les épisodes tournés en France, il arrive à Roger Moore de dire quelques phrases en français. De même, les acteurs français s'expriment en français et cela a été conservé dans la V.O
> 
> Michel Roux raconte que Tony Curtis était très content de sa voix française, au point qu'il lui aurait demandé d'assurer par contrat tous ses doublages à venir. Manque de chance, c'est alors que Tony Curtis s'est plus ou moins retiré du cinéma, et cette promesse n'eut pas de suite. Cette promesse arrivait de toute façon un peu tard ; probablement du fait de la grande diversité de rôles qu'il tenait au cinéma, Tony Curtis était rarement doublé par la même personne d'un film à l'autre.


http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amicalement_Votre

----------


## Bah

> Lol.
> 
> Il est communément admis


 ::o:  Y'a eu un vote tout ça et on m'a pas prévenu ?

Non vraiment, j'adore les phrases qui commencent par "Il est communément admis". Elles sont géniales, parce qu'elles légitiment le propos, tout en ne donnant absolument aucun élément concret pour le faire. J'aime !

----------


## Anton

Ouais.
Ca s'appelle l'avis de professionnels (et, au passage, reconnu par Parker et Groening eux-mêmes, y a déjà plusieurs années de cela).

----------


## Anonyme871

> t, "clairement beurk"...


Sérieux, tu l'as regardé en VF récçemment ? Tu peux pas me soutenir que Kilmer est bien doublé dans ce film. 
Dommage, pas moyen de trouver un extrait. Sérieux c'est juste honteux ce doulage 
Ha, par contre je suis tombé sur la B.A et DeNiro n'a pas la même voix que dans le film.  ::O:

----------


## Anton

_Heat_ est mon film de chevet  ::P: 
Kilmer, me semble que c'est son doubleur officiel et j'ai rien relevé de spécial.
Les doubleurs de De Niro, Pacino et Voigt sont magistraux. 

Mais bon à partir d'un moment on quitte l'objectivité pour plonger dans la subjectivité. Comme ce film me bouleverse et que je l'ai vu en VF avant la VO, je suis prêt à admettre que ça m'a influencé. Mais si les images restent les mêmes, je trouve le jeu FR meilleur, ouais, même si c'est pas du live, que c'est juste doublé, etc etc etc.

----------


## Darkath

Doubleur de pacino dans scarface : "oyé sapapaya ! ça vous dirait un ice cream avec mon ami et moi ?"
 :^_^: 
Je me demande ce qu'est la phrase en VO  :tired:

----------


## Anton

La même chose, en anglais  :tired:  

 ::P:

----------


## Alexko

> Marrant, je pensais aussi à lui (Inspecteur Harry) mais finalement non 
> 
> Mais sinon euh, si. Très clairement.
> Vous allez aussi me dire que les Simpsons, South Park et Futurama sont meilleurs en VO sans doute ?


Les Simpsons, je dirais que ça se vaut à peu près. South Park c'est bien, bien meilleur en VO. Futurama j'ai vu que 2 ou 3 épisodes en VF et rien en VO donc je sais pas.

Il y a peut-être deux ou trois dessins animés meilleurs en VF, parce que c'est forcément un doublage et qu'à la limite, s'il est vraiment meilleur en VF ça peut compenser la perte due à la traduction et éventuellement au contexte, mais ça se limite aux dessins animés et ça reste exceptionnel.

Ce que j'appelle le contexte, c'est l'environnement où le film se déroule. Voir tout le monde parler français en plein New York, ça me choque. Par contre évidemment, que tout le monde parle français dans le Seigneur des Anneaux, c'est pas spécialement gênant en soi.

----------


## Toxic

> Ce que j'appelle le contexte, c'est l'environnement où le film se déroule. Voir tout le monde parler français en plein New York, ça me choque.


Et quand c'est un péplum et que tout le monde parle anglais par exemple, tu regardes la VO quand même ou tu cherches une version doublée en grec ancien ?

----------


## Grosnours

Il aura du mal on double aucun film par ici....  ::P: 
Juste les émissions TV et j'avoue que voir _C'est pas Sorcier_ en grec fait un choc.

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Ce que j'appelle le contexte, c'est l'environnement où le film se déroule. Voir tout le monde parler français en plein New York, ça me choque. Par contre évidemment, que tout le monde parle français dans le Seigneur des Anneaux, c'est pas spécialement gênant en soi.


C'est pas logique... Pourquoi vouloir respecter le contexte dans un cas et pas dans l'autre ?

----------


## Darkath

> Et quand c'est un péplum et que tout le monde parle anglais par exemple, tu regardes la VO quand même ou tu cherches une version doublée en grec ancien ?


Ben prenon un example typique de peplum ... 300 *hem*, je sais pas comment c'est en français, mais quelque chose me dit que ça doit vraiment vraiment pourri  :^_^:

----------


## Anonyme871

> Il aura du mal on double aucun film par ici.... 
> Juste les émissions TV et j'avoue que voir _C'est pas Sorcier_ en grec fait un choc.


Rha ouai, je me souviens que ma cousine (qui vit à Athène) était choqué de voir Bervely Hills (...) doublé en Fr.  ::P:

----------


## Alexko

> Et quand c'est un péplum et que tout le monde parle anglais par exemple, tu regardes la VO quand même ou tu cherches une version doublée en grec ancien ?


Je regarde la VO quand même, faute de mieux, mais ça me dérange, je trouve qu'un truc cloche. Puis au bout d'un quart d'heure je finis par m'y faire...

À la limite pour un péplum c'est compréhensible puisqu'il s'agit de langues mortes (quoique, ça n'a pas arrêté _Mel Gibson_ pour _Apocalypto_ ou _The Passion of the Christ_), mais dans un film comme _Memoirs of a Geisha_ par exemple, ça me choque. Je l'avais vu au ciné et je pensais naïvement en posant mes fesses sur mon fauteuil qu'il était en japonais, quand j'ai entendu tout le monde parler anglais ça m'a fait tout drôle. _Mongol_ de Sergei Bodrov était en mongol alors que c'est pas franchement une langue très répandue, et j'avais trouvé que ça ajoutait une touche d'authenticité très bienvenue. Au passage, le film n'est pas mauvais du tout.

C'est pas insurmontable, mais ce genre de chose demande plus d'efforts au spectateur pour suspendre son incrédulité.




> C'est pas logique... Pourquoi vouloir respecter le contexte dans un cas et pas dans l'autre ?


Bah à New York, on parle anglais et tout le monde le sait. Par contre la Terre du Milieu est imaginaire, donc on peut y parler anglais ou français, peu importe.

----------


## Anton

> Les Simpsons, je dirais que ça se vaut à peu près. South Park c'est bien, bien meilleur en VO.


Absolument pas mais bon on va pas épiloguer 107 ans  ::P:

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Bah à New York, on parle anglais et tout le monde le sait. Par contre la Terre du Milieu est imaginaire, donc on peut y parler anglais ou français, peu importe.


La Terre du Milieu est certes imaginaire, mais l'auteur l'a décrite précisément. Dans la Terre du Milieu, on parle (principalement) ouistrain. Comme, de surcroît, Tolkien est linguiste, il a également créé la langue, ergo, il est possible de faire le film dans cette langue... Si tu veux respecter le contexte à fond.

----------


## Alexko

> La Terre du Milieu est certes imaginaire, mais l'auteur l'a décrite précisément. Dans la Terre du Milieu, on parle (principalement) ouistrain. Comme, de surcroît, Tolkien est linguiste, il a également créé la langue, ergo, il est possible de faire le film dans cette langue... Si tu veux respecter le contexte à fond.


Je savais pas. Mais le bouquin n'est pas écrit en anglais ? Ou l'édition originale est bilingue ? Certes, rien n'empêche d'être plus royaliste que le roi, mais bon, faut être motivé  ::P:

----------


## Ash_Crow

Le bouquin est bien écrit en anglais (et tous les mots ouistrains, y compris les noms propres sont également rendus en anglais, de sorte que cette langue n'apparaît pas du tout dans le roman.)

----------


## Alexko

Donc effectivement, on pourrait faire le film en ouistrain, mais ça implique de tout traduire. Bon naturellement, les sous-titres pourraient conserver les dialogues originaux.

Enfin je dis ça mais si ça se trouve, les dialogues du films sont différents de ceux du livre, j'en sais rien.

----------


## Crealkiller

Ce qui voudrait dire qu'il faudrait apprendre une langue complètement fictive avant de pouvoir lire un livre?

Ca me parais un peu difficile  :;):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

:tired: 

TAin les mecs, arrêtez de vous droguer.

----------


## Alexko

> Ce qui voudrait dire qu'il faudrait apprendre une langue complètement fictive avant de pouvoir lire un livre?
> 
> Ca me parais un peu difficile


Mais non, on parle du film, là  ::O:

----------


## Crealkiller

Ha pardon :avaisriensuivis: 

Je comprend mieux maintenant xD

----------


## Bah

Ce serait crétin votre idée (Non ? Si !). Parce que si un truc en intéressant en VO, c'est parce que c'est généralement la langue maternelle des acteurs, ou alors une langue qu'ils maîtrisent et qu'ils utilisent au quotidien. Langue avec laquelle ils ont vécu tout ou partie de leur vie, langue qu'ils se sont appropriées et qui a un réel contexte personnel (accent, vocabulaire spécifique etc.). Là, ça voudrait dire que les mecs apprennent une langue. Qu'ils la comprennent plus ou moins, mais il leur manque juste l'essentiel : un vécu lié à cette langue.

----------


## Alexko

Oui on y perd aussi beaucoup, c'est sûr. Mais c'est un problème qui ne se pose que pour les langues "mortes" ou purement imaginées par l'auteur, pour les autres il suffit d'employer des acteurs qui la parlent depuis l'enfance.

----------


## Crealkiller

Toujours est  il que là je me suis fais avoir, Arma 2 en fr, la démo en fr par steam, je l'achete toujours par Steam, jeux en anglais  :^_^: '

En attente de patch Fr...

----------


## Clad

Voui, ou alors tu peux en profiter pour saisir cette opportunité d'améliorer ton anglais...

Do you speak english ? Yes ! 4chan english.

----------


## XWolverine

> Il y a peut-être deux ou trois dessins animés meilleurs en VF, parce que c'est forcément un doublage et qu'à la limite, s'il est vraiment meilleur en VF ça peut compenser la perte due à la traduction et éventuellement au contexte, mais ça se limite aux dessins animés et ça reste exceptionnel.


Goldorak, notamment le fait de dire le nom des coups, inexistant en japonais.

---------- Post ajouté à 15h21 ----------




> Enfin je dis ça mais si ça se trouve, les dialogues du films sont différents de ceux du livre, j'en sais rien.


Différents ou carrément fidèles mais attribués à d'autres personnages  ::|: 
Même le scénario (ou l'ordre des événements) diffère pas mal  :tired:

----------


## Crealkiller

> Voui, ou alors tu peux en profiter pour saisir cette opportunité d'améliorer ton anglais...
> 
> Do you speak english ? Yes ! 4chan english.


Le problème c'est que je fais partis des rares joueurs qui adorent l'histoire des jeux et qui jouent autant pour s'amuser que pour découvrir une histoire (un livre en mieux en gros)

Marre de voir des joueurs (et ma copine par ex  :;):  )  commencer un jeux et zapper directement toutes les cinématiques...

Bref, pour m'amuser un peu et prendre le jeux en main j'ai commencé les tutos, et oui, je suis nul en anglais mais ça va j'arrive à comprendre mes ordres de missions et ce que me disent mes potes.

Donc largement jouable, mais je vais perdre la moitié du jeux si j'arrive pas à comprendre la moitié de l'histoire, ou si je comprend mal.

A propos justement premier tuto on m'apprend à courrir toussa, puis mise en pratique "va tuer tt le monde dans le petit village", je tue tout le monde, mais la mission ne finis jamais... Je vais pile sur la petite flèche de l'objectif mais rien...

Bref j'ai raté un truc à faire parceque j'ai justement pas compris l'objectif, ou juste bug?

----------

